# Sticky  The Weight Loss Challenge/Update Thread



## Cher Zee

Wanted to create a thread for those of us trying to lose weight so we could mark our individual progress. We can share tips, tricks, how far we've come, weight loss, weight gain (hopefully not) etc as well as our poundage. 

My original weight (Jan. 1) - 157
Current weight - 156
Goal - 135

You don't have to give weight amts if you don't want to, I just don't want to lose this motivation kick everyone has at the start of a new year.


----------



## DiamondDays

Yay!

Goal weight : 90kg

Method : Strength training and caloric restriction. Occasional walking for excercise.

20130102 ( Starting weight ) : 111kg 
0104 : 109kg


----------



## DiamondDays

DiamondDays said:


> 0104 : 109kg


0106: 108kg


----------



## Cher Zee

Well down to 155 - 2 lbs down so far. So much to go but it's a start!


----------



## GreenCoyote

DiamondDays said:


> Yay!
> 
> Goal weight : 90kg
> 
> Method : Strength training and caloric restriction. Occasional walking for excercise.
> 
> 20130102 ( Starting weight ) : 111kg
> 0104 : 109kg


Wow. thats about the same program I am doing. 

My starting weight is 253 lb
I am currently at 248.8 lb

My next goal weight is 243 lb
My final goal weight is 201 lb

I am using fitnesspal app which helps a lot.


----------



## DiamondDays

GreenCoyote said:


> Wow. thats about the same program I am doing.
> 
> My starting weight is 253 lb
> I am currently at 248.8 lb
> 
> My next goal weight is 243 lb
> My final goal weight is 201 lb
> 
> I am using fitnesspal app which helps a lot.


It's pretty much the best regime possible. 

I'll keep posting my progress in this thread. 
Hope to hear more for you!


Good luck!


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Starting weight: 420 lbs. Current weight: 303 lbs. 
Next loss goal: 299 lbs. first entry back into 200's in over ten years
Second loss goal: 250 lbs. will no longer be obese by bmi standards
Final goal: 210 lbs. within ideal weight for my height


----------



## Eerie

My original weight (may 8th 2012) 260
Current weight - 179
Goal - 140-150

But I know when I finally get to 150, I wont want to stop.  so who knows what my final weight will be. My goal is a pants size anyway, not really a set weight.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence

Starting weight: 158lb
First goal(reached): 135lb (size6)
Current weight: 152lb
New goal weight: 125lb (size 4)

Gained a few pounds around my birthday, then the rest during my vacation over the holidays. 
Anyway

*Tip: Check weight once a week, check measurements once every 3-4 weeks. Otherwise your results will fluctuate and discourage you or the change won't be noticeable.*


----------



## DiamondDays

Eerie said:


> *Tip: Check weight once a week, check measurements once every 3-4 weeks. Otherwise your results will fluctuate and discourage you or the change won't be noticeable.*


I weigh in every morning and track everything i eat. To me that's superior. I need to have total control. Once a week would not work.


----------



## Eerie

DiamondDays said:


> I weigh in every morning and track everything i eat. To me that's superior. I need to have total control. Once a week would not work.


Quoted wrong person! :tongue:


----------



## Promethea

Perpetual Iridescence said:


> Tip: Check weight once a week, check measurements once every 3-4 weeks. Otherwise your results will fluctuate and discourage you or the change won't be noticeable.





DiamondDays said:


> I weigh in every morning and track everything i eat. To me that's superior. I need to have total control. Once a week would not work.


For women, fluid fluctuates a -lot- in most cases, so shes doing it properly as recommended for women.


----------



## DiamondDays

Promethea said:


> For women, fluid fluctuates a -lot- in most cases, so shes doing it properly as recommended for women.


Yeah, that sounds reasonable. I really wouldn't want to be a woman trying to loose weight. I can see why so many despair. For men it's just eat less and move more and boom you have nice linear fatloss from day one. Women do have tougher time of it.


----------



## Danse Macabre

I


----------



## Cher Zee

> Starting weight: 420 lbs. Current weight: 303 lbs.


Wow! That is AWESOME! How long did it take you to lose that weight?


----------



## StaceofBass

Starting weight (sometime last august): 165 lbs
January 4, 2013: 155 lbs

Goal: 140 lbs 

Slowly but surely getting there


----------



## searcheagle

GreenCoyote said:


> Wow. thats about the same program I am doing.
> 
> My starting weight is 253 lb
> I am currently at 248.8 lb
> 
> My next goal weight is 243 lb
> My final goal weight is 201 lb
> 
> I am using fitnesspal app which helps a lot.


I'm using the "myfitnesspal" app, which seems to be the big one. 

I went from 217 in November and my goal is 190. I'm average about -1.4 lb/week. (Though Christmas was a MAJOR setback! lol)


----------



## searcheagle

DiamondDays said:


> I weigh in every morning and track everything i eat. To me that's superior. I need to have total control. Once a week would not work.


I'm a data analyst. I track mine at least twice a day in addition to tracking what I eat. By using the fitness ap, I can see whether or not I've meet my goal for the day and that will tell me whether or I'm on track, regardless of what the scale says (on a day by day basis. 

Plus I can graph out all of my weight data points in excel and get a cool scatter chart. I need a life,


----------



## electricky

Starting: Around 148 lbs. (size 8)

Current: 141 lbs. (size 6/8)

Target: around 125 lbs. (or whatever allows me to fit into some size 2s again)


Game plan so far: _stop sitting around so much._ Internet is awesome at all, but now that I'm in my 20s, it's going to take more than my constant fidgeting to stay skinny..... also gotta cut way back on my fluid calories (sodas, milkshakes, fancy coffees, etc.).... water is my new friend.


----------



## Cher Zee

Well I feel stupid because I always figured it wouldn't be hard to lose weight - and it isn't now that I'm doing the right things by tracking my food intake. I eat healthy but I snack a lot and all those calories were adding up. I should have tracked years ago since I've weighed the same for about 4 years (and always whined I wanted to lose weight!)

Down to 153 - I mean it is literally almost a lb a day for me right now - of course, I'll reach that plateau soon.


----------



## LittleHawk

It's been about a month and my original weight was 150lbs and I'm now down to 144lbs. 

I am feeling SO much more confident already and am definitely seeing a slight difference. Overall I don't have a massive amount of weight to lose so it's mostly toning up. I've been doing a lot of cardio and muscle workouts and trying to cut down on snacking and eating more vegetables. I'm now aiming to hit 140lb - next weigh in is two weeks and then the fortnight after that I'm hoping to have reached my goal or at least be a step towards it.

Well done everybody so far, let's keep at it


----------



## Cher Zee

Well I haven't weighed myself since my last check-in. But I know now is not the time because I know I'm retaining water and it won't be pretty. 

Ladies _you _what I'm talkin' bout, amirite?


----------



## DiamondDays

0210 : 102.4kgs

Edit : My clothes are getting big, my jeans are falling off my ass..


----------



## pianodog

Cool thread.

Current weight: 248 lbs.

Month Goal - 240-242 lbs.

Final Goal - 190 - 200 lbs.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

289! Yes! While I thought it was a small weight loss goal, turns out it was kind of a big one. Maybe a pound, pound-and-a-half more, and I'll move from class II obesity to class I. My last step before I'm no longer obese, at all! After more than a decade of struggling to stay around 350, and never getting lighter than 325, that just sounds strange. Just 79 more pounds to go, total! Just 49 to go, before I'm no longer obese! Woo! I found some old measurements I put into Nutrisystem's website tools, and if I can find a tape measure, I'm going to compare, later today. Also, if I'm closer to 6'5", like I think I am, I've actually moved into class I, at this weight! So psyched! Ready to pull the Rocky stair move, and I could do it and only be slightly winded and slightly jiggly.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Yes! Down to 145!

Goal: 135 lbs. The hardest weight to lose. I can do it before the middle of March!


----------



## Cher Zee

*Tawanda ,* Good job, you're on your way! We have the same goal weight. Won't reach mine by next month though... ; )


----------



## DiamondDays

0223 : 101.1kg

Maybe i'll be under 100 in a couple of weeks. That really really would be awesome.


----------



## LittleHawk

Start 150lb
Current 143lb
Goal 138lb

Didn't hit this months goal but I lost a lb and have lost 3 inches from each thigh. Need a bit of motivation to get back into the swing of things...:/


----------



## niffer

T-17.5lbs


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

So, I've taken some time to track different stuff down. First of all, where I kinda started. My weigh-ins from Nutrisystem, when I was using it.










Last weigh-ins:

05.15.2012 (17:00): 381.0 lbs

05.11.2012 (17:20): 382.0 lbs













My measurements. 


Your Last MeasurementsDate: 05/12/2012 02:20Upper Arms: 17.0Chest: 56.0Waist: 65.0Hips: 58.0Thighs: 30.0 
 


Only measurement I've taken so far is my waist. It's 53-55", I was in a hurry. Not great, by any means, but it's definitely progress.

And, finally, my weight, as of five minutes ago. 









So, almost 100 pounds in under a year, not too shabby.


----------



## Calvaire

In September I was doing good and I lost about 15 lbs but over the holidays and getting less strict with myself I gained it back plus a few more :x And well I'm fat.I'm starting again to try and loose and I know what to do exercise andeating but the thing is I end up being too strict on myself and not letting myself have enough variety and I get unsatisfied.If anyone could give me tips I would appreciate it,i'm also a pescatarian.

Starting Weight:238 lbs

Current weight:234 lbs

1st Goal:220
2nd:215
Overall:180-190

Smallest I've been-210lbs when I was about 18 and I lost it not so healthy
Biggest-250


----------



## niffer

Haven't worked out since last/first post, but weight hasn't changed.

Might I just say that the people who are considered obese doing this (seems like there are a fair amount of you like this), I find you all very brave for taking this on instead of giving up hope, and am amazed by the changes all of you have made. I can't say I've done anything requiring quite as much determination in my life as what I imagine you people have needed to achieve what you have. You can totally achieve these next goals of yours if you set your minds to it. I hope things work out for the best for you all.


----------



## Cher Zee

> so, almost 100 pounds in under a year, not too shabby.


wow! Way to go!


----------



## gertrudeslime

My weight has fluctuated for most of my life, the worstest time being mid-teenage years, and that was 330 pounds. I lost 130 of that, but I was and am left with some atrocious scarring and permanently loose skin all over my body, particularly my upper arms and stomach and thighs. This is a great source of shame for me, and as before, I eat to comfort myself day in and day out. I'm back at 280 pounds and I've resumed long, brisk night walks.

Anyway. I wonder how many of you don't weigh yourselves at all, but rather look in the mirror every now and again? There is something comforting about taking note of the contours of your shape, the way the body flows convex, concave, convex. This is always the first thing I notice when I begin to lose weight again. The reappearance of contour.


----------



## Calvaire

A week ago exactly I was:234

As of this morning:225!

(I know that losing 9lbs in a week seems like too much and that healthy weight loss is only 2-3lbs,but I FEEL so much better)


----------



## GreenCoyote

Starting weight :253
Current wieght: 213.8
next goal : 213
final goal : 201

I am still going strong with the weightloss everyone. sorry for not posting in a while. 
I am .8 pounds away from losing 40 pounds. started january 2 on this diet. It's gets easier and easier the more obsessed I get with it. and I am having a lot of fun along the way. 

hope everyone else has been as strong as me.


----------



## Laney

Weigh in last night: 137

Weigh in this morning: 134. 

I think my scale is a lying asshole :/


----------



## Destiny Dawn

Starting weight: 205 lbs
Current weight: 163 lbs
Next goal: 150 lbs
Final goal 135 lbs

My final goal isn't hard and fast, however. In September I set myself a measurement goal to reach by the end of the school year, which I will reach soon. I'm not sure about my frame size (my wrist measurements say definitely small while my elbow measurements say medium), so I think I'm just going to have to eyeball it,


----------



## Destiny Dawn

Laney said:


> Weigh in last night: 137
> 
> Weigh in this morning: 134.
> 
> I think my scale is a lying asshole :/


No, people generally weigh less (and have smaller measurements) in the morning, which is why it's the best time to weigh yourself. I've heard that your weight can generally increase up to ten pounds in a given day.


----------



## Vic

Vic said:


> 246.


248.

Droughts and floods. Inconsistency is not the way.


----------



## lilysocks

well. i weighed myself yesterday, and again today. this can't be right.

60 kg. 

it's one of those old-school manual doctor's-office scales with the actual weights that you slide up and down on the bars, and i know wishfulness has played a part in my use of it up until now. but i could swear that even at 60, the needle was barely willing to come back down and just hover in the little space it's meant to just hang and hover in. i'm going to try again on monday, and if it's still saying 60 at the end of next week, i'm going to accept that 60 kilos is my new weight.

well. holy cow.


----------



## lilysocks

lilysocks said:


> this can't be right.


right. it was wrong. 61 and change today, but still oonching slowly downwards.

i've decided i want to weigh 125 pounds. that's 57 kilogrammes, give or take, and i'm willing to entertain the idea now because i'm juuuuuuust on the edge of being able to say that's fewer than 10 pounds away. single-digit goals ftw!

i do this whole thing by thinking up different ways of fooling myself.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Ive lost 10 pounds in six weeks Woohoo XD. It's a lot for me at least lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## lilysocks

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Ive lost 10 pounds in six weeks Woohoo XD. It's a lot for me at least lol


wow, that's amazing. i think i've gained six in 4 days :tongue:. which is irrational since i haven't eaten six pounds' worth of food in that time, but that's what the scale at the gym's suddenly saying. since i've been biking all the way through this 4-day work week, i'm going to call some of it muscle and see what happens by the end of the month.

10 pounds is a big deal. that must feel really good.


----------



## Cher Zee

Good for everyone, we're still at it.

I kept the 3 lbs off I've lost but haven't lost any additional weight. I would like a nice steady loss - maybe 4 or 5 lbs a month. That doesn't like a lot but I think gradual works best for me anyhow.


----------



## clear moon

hi! i want to join you guys here in this thread. if i post here, maybe i'll hold myself accountable.
when i was in high school i was active, worked out daily and was on a sports team, and ate mostly homemade food. back then i was around 125-130 lbs (5'7" tall). 
fast forward to university, where i'm largely sedentary, and sustain myself almost exclusively on chinese food, subway and coffee. 148 lbs ..........

here is my plan:
going to the gym 3x/week, 30 minutes of cardio, 15 minutes of strength
swimming once a week
no more terrible cheap chinese food/instant ramen, start preparing healthy food again

hopefully i can lose 20 lbs by june... that's the goal.
good luck everyone!


----------



## Gossip Goat

current weight around 120-130

goal weight 100-105 whatever the goal is to look good not so much about the numbers.


----------



## pretense

consciousness said:


> Over a single semester of university I gained over 20 pounds. During that short period of time I would eat what I wanted, when I wanted, without a thought about the health consequences. Like every other over weight person on the planet I started my weight loss on January first.
> 
> Starting weight: 185 pounds
> My goal: 160 pounds
> Current weight: 180


This was over a year ago. I was like 150 pounds not too long ago but I went to Mexico and lived purely off of margaritas and tequila shooters for awhile. Now I'm 170. Maybe I'll start this up again.


----------



## Vic

Vic said:


> 248.


235.

Feeling stressed. Going to slip some and fuckin' _eat_ this weekend. Also going to hit the trail.


----------



## lilysocks

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> I think gradual works best for me anyhow.


i'm aiming for the same kind of thing. i always had the impression that was about the right rate anyway, unless you're prepared to lose muscle as well.

i can't resist weighing myself every day, just for fun - even though i do know that fluctuations are very normal. so i'm coming up with a couple of strategies for tracking progress in a more consistent kind of way. i've got my kitchen-counter container that holds about 3 cups of raw rice, which i add 2 tablespoons to every day that i commute by bike to work. now every time i empty it out and re-start, i've decided to start marking the date and my weight on that day, on the side. 

the other cunning plan that i just thought up relates to my shampoo at the gym where i shower and change on bike-commute days. basically, if i don't ride to work, i don't use that specific bottle of shampoo since i keep it all in a locker out there. and every time i use it, i use up a certain small amount of it. i just realised that the shampoo volume i use every time is probably easily equal to the amount of fat i used up getting out there and getting home again, so that's another way for me to measure it. i already find myself standing there in the shower stall eyeballing the level in the bottle while i rinse soap out of my hair and mentally going 'by the time i've used this all up i'll probably weigh . . . oh . . . . [random number].' so i've decided to make it formal. when i do run out (eventually), i'll get something that's a reasonable size instead of the giant jug i have now, and i'll scratch my weight on that day into the side of it too. 

tl;dr: i found myself back up to almost 64 kg early last week. possibly mostly water, although i don't know for sure. either way it re-focused me. so i told myself last weekend that i'd do little micro-sprints every day or every other day for two weeks and see where that leaves me by the end of february. and eat fruit/veggies at work. i've discovered oranges. i don't much like them, but if they're there i'll eat them, so i've been buying them. a bowl full of little orange chunks at my elbow all day is a good way of dealing with things. it can take me a whole day to eat an orange that way, and that saves me from who-knows-how-many trips to the candy machine.

so this update: 61.5 kg.


----------



## pretense

> _Over a single semester of university I gained over 20 pounds. During that short period of time I would eat what I wanted, when I wanted, without a thought about the health consequences. Like every other over weight person on the planet I started my _weight loss_ on January first. _
> 
> _Starting weight: 185 pounds_
> _My goal: 160 pounds_
> _Current weight: 180_
> 
> 
> 
> This was over a year ago. I was like 150 pounds not too long ago but I went to Mexico and lived purely off of margaritas and tequila shooters for awhile. Now I'm 170. Maybe I'll start this up again.
Click to expand...

Damn. I just weighed myself this morning and I'm actually 180. Then I looked in the mirror and realized that I have the face of a chunky baby. It's time to get back on the wagon.

Current: 180
Goal: 150
...Start date: ....fuck it I'll start Monday


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Mines stayed at 136 all week >.<

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Promethea

consciousness said:


> Damn. I just weighed myself this morning and I'm actually 180. Then I looked in the mirror and realized that I have the face of a chunky baby. It's time to get back on the wagon.
> 
> Current: 180
> Goal: 150
> ...Start date: ....fuck it I'll start Monday


Height?

I think the baby-face is normal for most people well into their 20s. Its in the late 20s/easly 30s most people start to get a more chiseled looking defined face.


----------



## pretense

Promethea said:


> Height?
> 
> I think the baby-face is normal for most people well into their 20s. Its in the late 20s/easly 30s most people start to get a more chiseled looking defined face.


Yea even at my lowest weights I've had a 6th grader face. I'm not too worried about it. I'm more interested in getting rid of the tire around my waste and being able to walk a few blocks without getting exhausted and sore.


----------



## Curiously

Goal: lose an inch each at the waist and hip. I won't be bummed if this doesn't happen, but if this means having a more balanced and healthy diet, so be it.


----------



## Pachacutie

Lost 3 pounds so far. Wee.


----------



## Gossip Goat

CW: 125 or so
GW: 105


----------



## lilysocks

i was 60kg at the start of the week, and it was hovering more around 60.5 on thursday, which was the last day i checked.

but feck it. i just rode about an 8k round trip to do an hour of circuit training and i hurt everywhere. so let's say 60 kilos, just to make me feel good.


----------



## pretense

consciousness said:


> Damn. I just weighed myself this morning and I'm actually 180. Then I looked in the mirror and realized that I have the face of a chunky baby. It's time to get back on the wagon.
> 
> Current: 180
> Goal: 150
> ...Start date: ....fuck it I'll start Monday


...okay now I'm really starting. Ate and drank most of the bad stuff in my kitchen this weak so I have no choice.


----------



## lilysocks

well, i stood on my new scale as hard as i could this morning, with all my clothes on, and i couldn't get it to say more than 130 pounds.

drank half a pitcher of beer last night and ate a huge hamburger too  man, that felt good.


----------



## searcheagle

Zoof said:


> Anyone else here uses Myfitnesspal?


Yes, I give that app credit for losing 25 pounds of my 40 lb weight loss. I have 635 day streak going of using it


----------



## birdsintrees

So since my last weigh in I went up a little again. Probably didn't help myself by weighing right after a sweaty workout. So previous actual weight would have been more likely around 66.6kg.

This morning I was down to 66.1  

Hope that's a true reflection of the efforts so far. 

20 days in and not a single piece of chocolate or scoop of ice cream eaten


----------



## Wonszu

I started heavily overweight: BMI 28.4 
Current BMI: 25.4

Height: 171 cm
Started at: 83 kg (February 2014)
At the moment: 75 kg (June 2014)
Goal: 65,8 kg 

It's a slow process but I'm determined  I should reach my goal next year ^^ And I already see changes (flatter belly, less massive legs).


----------



## Cher Zee

> it's a slow process but i'm determined  i should reach my goal next year ^^ and i already see changes (flatter belly, less massive legs).


go girl!


----------



## Wonszu

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> go girl!


Thank you very much! :]


----------



## EyesOpen

If I can trust my scale today, I am 6 lbs down from where I started 6 weeks ago. About a pound a week, then. I'll take it since I haven't been sticking to my plan very closely. I'd rather 2 lbs a week, but progress is progress.


----------



## Vic

Vic said:


> 245.


242.


----------



## birdsintrees

From 66.1 to 65.5


----------



## Amandine

We all start somewhere... 

Initial weight: 80kg
Goal weight: 60kg


----------



## Impavida

Impavidus said:


> I dropped down to 180lbs around Sept/Oct. Had some major emotional stressors over the last few months, and I've been binging on soda, sugar and salt to cope. Winter didn't help either...
> 
> Maxed out at 205lbs a couple of weeks ago. Back down to 198lbs as of today.


Annnnd we're back on track. I'm down to 175lbs. Switching to a pescetarian diet has helped enormously (I'm not gonna lie, fasting for two weeks gave me a pretty big boost as well). Since dropping the bulk of the weight, exercising is MUCH easier now. Between that and the arrival of summer (FINALLY!) I've been a lot more active as well.

I've got another 25-30lbs to go, but progress is being made


----------



## Vic

What kinds of meals do you eat in pescetarian mode?


----------



## Impavida

Vic said:


> What kinds of meals do you eat in pescetarian mode?


Most people describe it as a vegetarian diet plus fish. I describe it the other way around though - it's a normal diet except the only meat I eat is seafood. No red meat, no poultry. I've also stopped eating bread. That's not pescetarian though, that's just me. Bread is like heroin to me, insanely addictive and habit forming.

I've been eating mostly vegetarian meals but a couple times a week I'll have a fish dish. This week it's seafood fettuccini alfredo (shrimp, sole, smoked salmon and crab) - I made a big batch last night that will last me a couple of days  Next week it's a Thai shrimp stir fry. 

I find it's enough of a change that it really makes me pause and think about what I'm going to eat. I can't just go for the easy convenience foods like a pizza, burger or sub. I have to plan my meals more, and if I give myself time to plan, I usually choose healthier options. Seafood also has less calories than red meat and poultry, but I find it's just as filling. So I feel satisfied on fewer calories.


----------



## geekofalltrades

So: apparently if you stop drinking soda, you can lose three pounds in a week.

I should add that I work out six days a week, walk around a lot to get to and from work, and use a standing desk during the day. But all of that, and my weight was staying pretty constant.


----------



## birdsintrees

Coming home after the gym I weighed in at 65 precisely. So close to the -2kg mark. It would make it an exact loss of -0.5kg per week which was my aim. 

I failed on my 30 days no chocolate challenge. BF gave up smoking and came home with mars bars. ... of ALL THINGS. .. I just had to have a bite. A small one. But still a bite. 

And honesty compells me to tell that there was also this morning tea thing this morning for a few departing co-workers and I might just have eaten a small tiny brownie.. :-/

It's funny though; By not eating sweets, baked goods and chocolate I actually also cut out most of the things left in my diet that were processed foods. After eating some over the past couple of days I got a vicious headache. Might not be related, but still worth noting.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I am kind of frustrated. I've been working out for about two weeks now, and I'm seeing some slimming, my tummy is flatter than ever before, and maybe some inches shrinking, but my scale is telling me I haven't really lost much. I workout 6 times a week for 30 minutes each, I should at least be seeing a pound lost. Or maybe my scale is broken? Ha ha, wishful thinking..

It is a tad discouraging, but I'm going to continue to work hard. Hopefully a couple of more weeks will get me seeing the scale lowering. That, or I need to buy a new one.


----------



## lilysocks

ForsakenMe said:


> I am kind of frustrated. I've been working out for about two weeks now, and I'm seeing some slimming, my tummy is flatter than ever before, and maybe some inches shrinking, but my scale is telling me I haven't really lost much. I workout 6 times a week for 30 minutes each, I should at least be seeing a pound lost. Or maybe my scale is broken? Ha ha, wishful thinking..


i know the feeling. happened to me a few months ago, and i thought i was stuck forever. i had nothing better to do (couldn't work out any more; i was riding 15 miles a day with two climbs), so i concentrated for a while on watching my salt and drinking at least 2 litres of water a day. it distracted me from watching the scale (kind of) and in the meantime i wasn't backsliding, so good enough. i started learning about lifting weights too - couldn't add any more cardio. 

as far as right now. i've been exploring stronglifts 5x5 this past week. when i say exploring i don't mean i'm faffing around - i lift every alternate day, squat every single time, and do the other 4 lifts in rotation. and i do 5 sets of 5. but i'm not following the add-5 progression yet. i've got a couple of areas i'm not sure about - weak area in one shoulder for instance - and i absolutely do not want to tear or wreck anything. so for now i'm using the bare olympic bar with maybe a couple of small plates, and just trying it out to see how those areas are handling this before i move on. 

in any case, i was a sudden 5 pounds heavier the day after the second workout, so i have this feeling my body's been noticing this. was up all night peeing a few nights ago, but it's still a bit hard to know what i actually weigh. looks like around 130 this week.

i also noticed . . . i can wake up in the morning and weigh 126. then i have coffee, and drink my shake, and have some more coffee . . . and just for fun if i go re-weigh myself, i'm back to 130 again. just standing on the scale with my full water-bottle adds on two pounds. but i've been weighing while full of coffee and water and breakfast shake all along, so i'm sticking to the higher number.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

So, I posted earlier that I was on a diet last year (just last year, as in I have not been on a diet, per se, since the beginning of this year) for my cholesterol, well I had my cholesterol checked a few days ago. 

My LDL cholesterol in:
- January 2013: 171
- April 2013: 152
As of today: 100 exactly (My total was 150 something)

Take that meeps! It turns out that I won't need cholesterol medication! To put this in perspective, both my uncles on my father's side have had heart attacks, my grandfather had a heart attack, and my father has to take medication for his cholesterol. Not only that, but this was so low that it was lower than when I was in high school (well my total in high school was 160) and I was active in 2-3 sports every year and in the boy scouts (hiking, camping, and whatnot). And, if I may add, I thought it was not going to be so good as I liked since I have eaten more meat, I ate some fatty meats, since I had my wisdom teeth out (earlier this month) I had way too much ice cream and frozen yogurt, some pie (trans fat and sugar), and other not so good for me stuff (somehow I am still losing weight lol, I am under 165 pounds now ^__^). So, I suppose my diet was pretty awesome ^__^ Although my mindset of "a lot" of meat and added sugar has changed drastically since I was on a diet, so even when I think I am eating terribly, it might still be better than I was eating before I was on a diet lol. So Rawr lol I'm doing good ^__^


----------



## Wonszu

ForsakenMe said:


> I am kind of frustrated. I've been working out for about two weeks now, and I'm seeing some slimming, my tummy is flatter than ever before, and maybe some inches shrinking, but my scale is telling me I haven't really lost much. I workout 6 times a week for 30 minutes each, I should at least be seeing a pound lost. Or maybe my scale is broken? Ha ha, wishful thinking..
> 
> It is a tad discouraging, but I'm going to continue to work hard. Hopefully a couple of more weeks will get me seeing the scale lowering. That, or I need to buy a new one.


Don't worry, it's because of your training. You are building muscles and they're always heavier than fat. So you are actually loosing fat and getting slimmer but because of working out you are gaining weight from muscles  My mom went through the same problem and her trainer told her that it's a really normal thing. So don't worry that you are loosing your weight slowly. It's a good thing  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Impavida

@_ForsakenMe_ and @_lilysocks_ Ignore the scale. Seriously, they lie. Especially when you're exercising and putting on muscle (muscle weighs more and it increases water retention, so you could be dropping fat, but gaining weight on the scale) Track your measurements, how you look/feel and how your clothes fit instead. 

If you want to weigh yourself, only do it once per week and always under the same conditions (like first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, etc). Weight fluctuates over the course of the day (from things like food, water intake) and it can vary drastically from day to day based on normal body functions. The daily ups and downs can drive a person mental and they don't give you a realistic picture of what's happening.

As for me, I have now officially started intermittent fasting. I'm starting with a 6:1 schedule. I may eventually take it up to a 5:2, or even ADF. We'll see how things go...


----------



## birdsintrees

64.4 so that's minus 2.2kg 

I do notice that I'm becoming a bit stagnant. I might have permitted myself a few too many treats and need to stick to my workout schedule. It's still going down so that's a good thing.


----------



## lilysocks

general/universal snivelling day, not directly related to weight. weight's pretty good, if i can believe all the scales. even the one at the college said i was under 128 with all my clothes on yesterday. it was a physically sucky moment in a sucky day though, so probably a little bit lower than i really am. 

but i'm going to take a couple days off from all this body stuff anyway. i'm tired and i've been staying tired all week, in spite of trying to work around the extra demands of this stronglift program. i think i'm due for a [whatever silly machoid name they have for it when you lie in bed sleeping and reading and feeding your face]. gonna eat a whole watermelon and go to bed.


----------



## saturnne

Original weight: 62.5 kg

Goal weight: 57 kg

Goal date: This winter (apparently this is the most reasonable according to WeightGrapher)

I had weighed 61 kg in December when I had last posted on this thread, and it's pretty mind-boggling that I recently had weighed up to 67 kg and am currently down to a weight that is still higher than back in the winter. I'm sad. But...I'm never giving up.


----------



## Cher Zee

I'm just going to take a few seconds to talk about BMI. I was just checking the chart and according to BMI, I am borderline obese.

I wear a size 8.

BMI is ridiculous. That is all. 



This has been a public service announcement by me.


----------



## Wonszu

Protip for ladies... don't weight yourself during period. Our bodies is like a sponge during that time and we are keeping all the water we drink inside our bodies. Some women can gain even 3 kg during periods and loose as much after. I didn't know about it and I was angry when suddenly I gained weight from 75 kg to 75,7 within a week during period. And then when my period finally stopped I lost weigh to 75,1. 

Period can be an ass*ole, don't let it ruin your confidence. 



Cher_to_the_Z said:


> I'm just going to take a few seconds to talk about BMI. I was just checking the chart and according to BMI, I am borderline obese.
> 
> I wear a size 8.
> 
> BMI is ridiculous. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a public service announcement by me.


It depends on if you checked BMI for men or women.


----------



## Impavida

Wonszu said:


> It depends on if you checked BMI for men or women.


Not really. BMI is useless for anyone who is remotely athletic. The index doesn't factor in muscle mass, so anyone who has an above average amount of muscle will be deemed overweight or even obese despite being perfectly fit and healthy.

For the average person it's useful as another reference point, but it's not something I would recommend placing a whole lot of emphasis on.


----------



## Wonszu

Impavidus said:


> Not really. BMI is useless for anyone who is remotely athletic. The index doesn't factor in muscle mass, so anyone who has an above average amount of muscle will be deemed overweight or even obese despite being perfectly fit and healthy.
> 
> For the average person it's useful as another reference point, but it's not something I would recommend placing a whole lot of emphasis on.


Oh i know the thing with muscles being heavier. It's funny, i wrote about the same thing page or two before 

In this case there is no use of BMI for you, I don't think you even need one if you know your condition is well above average. But for someone who wants to find a middle ground for loosing/gaining weight it's useful. You know, the thing to hook yourself up to find a motivation to work on own weight.


----------



## lemonfries

I'm going to the beach in three weeks and want to be sure to have dat summer beach body xD my body is in ok shape..just not as toned as usual since I've been lazy and haven't been working out as often. Sooo I'm going to try to work out 3-4 times a week or more until I head to the beach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyandigaru

This is 1.5 mos between. You can't tell, but my back has gone down and my stomach has 'went in'. My shoulders are smaller and my neck is more defined. My breasts are more 'forward' instead of outward.(LOL) My legs are way...smaller than before. I am more of a pear shaped person. Cause my hips are still wide.


----------



## lilysocks

Kyandigaru said:


> This is 1.5 mos between.


you look so smiley! it's great.


----------



## Cher Zee

@Kyandigaru

Great job and you GO GIRL!


----------



## birdsintrees

Still hard to keep to the diet these couple of weeks. 

Must. Stop. Cookies & Chocolate.


----------



## lilysocks

Zoof said:


> Still hard to keep to the diet these couple of weeks.
> 
> Must. Stop. Cookies & Chocolate.


was just thinking about you today. how's the freeweights invasion going? i'm chugging my way through stronglifts, and just took four or five days off in a row. it felt great and was really needed, i think.

weighed 128 on the rec-centre digital scale today, without a ton of water in me but with my clothes on. my weight and shape don't feel to me like they've changed very much aside from a sort of overall shrinkage. but some of the muscle has begun to show through, so i'm just fine about that. 

so. i guess i did make the interim goal of 'under 130', and i honestly feel like i'm down to my last gallon of fat at the most. that's 8 pounds' worth, and i don't want to get any lower considering i must have a few pounds more muscle now than i did back in the day when 120 was a pretty nice weight for me. when i go around myself grabbing handfuls of myself, i just don't see where a whole 8 more pounds is going to come from. 

i'd still like to get down close to 120, if it's possible. let's say 125 as the next interim goal.


----------



## EyesOpen

Writing a novel, apologies! 

8 lbs down. I lost track of how many weeks but I think I'm lower than a pound a week now..oops. I went through a bad eating streak there...i get into fast food and sweets cycles and have a hard time breaking it. :-/ I got this new app called TwoGrand that my sister and I are liking a lot (promise this is not an ad lol but if anyone has it..PM/post me your username so I can follow you!) 

I am now on a 4 day streak of eating healthy and/or well portioned meals that are thought ahead instead of eating based off of cravings (even if it's healthy). I'm trying to target the "I want to eat that, so I'm gonna eat it" mentality because I think it just reinforces when I eat bad stuff too. So, that's been my main challenge and a 4 day streak is pretty good as I haven't had that in a while. Also, have been cravings free for 3 days or so. May sound like small numbers but I usually get some sort of "treat" or crappy food for dinne or in the evening every other day or every 2 days. So..that I hadn't even wanted anything sweet or fatty in the past few days is big for me. I'm sure it will come along again but...gonna hold strong.

The app is cool..you just snap a quick picture of your meals, snacks, drinks..anything that goes in your mouth. Exercise too if you want. It kind of does a little "feed" like twitter with all the pics. You can follow people at your goal weight and level of exercise and see what they're eating/working out too..so it's nice inspiration for meal ideas as well as seeing their portions and such. I tried the calorie counting thing a while ago, and it worked, but I got burnt out on that. The thought still makes me shudder. Taking a pic is much easier and keeps me on track really nicely...I was actually overly excited when my sister found this lol

Soooo..if my streak continues, which I hope it will..since its how I just generally want to be eating in life, I hope to be losing more weight soon!! I've got about 90 to go....lol I'll make it though, I feel solid about it this time...it feels different.

*Tl;dr:* did bad for a while, found cool new app, now back to eating healthier and doing well so far, trying to beat craving mentality, hoping my weight loss will pick back up now that I'm getting a little bit of a hold of it.


----------



## Claudia

When you set these kind of challenges or make a goal for them so you will have to work really hard to achieve this goal.


----------



## birdsintrees

lilysocks said:


> was just thinking about you today. how's the freeweights invasion going? i'm chugging my way through stronglifts, and just took four or five days off in a row. it felt great and was really needed, i think.


Well. hm. yeah. I'm keeping the freeweights as my "I didn't do enough during the week and now it is Sunday, I feel guilty" workout (Hi there E6-1-3 much?)

For some reason the scales are fixed at 64.4. Tbh I'm eating a few more goodies and treats than I should. But I must be doing some thing right because I keep losing centimetres / inches.

I first measured at 8 June:
C: 89.5cm
W 77 cm
H 102.5 cm
Th 56.5

Now:
C 82.5 (Sigh. Always there. why always there?!)
W 71.5 (!! almost 6 cm off my waist.)
H 100
Th 54

It's interesting to notice that most of the cm's go off the top half off my body. Probably also because my workouts are very leg-dominant and most muscle increase would have been in my glutes and quads from cycling and squats. I'm starting to see some muscle definition in my legs that definitely wasn't there before.

I'd like to see the scales go down below the 64 mark. And I am going to be really good on my diet this week (baking a tray of addictive, luscious, moist, super awesome brownies yesterday probably doesn't help) and see if I can get 0.5kg off this week. 

Is this sort of stagnation normal? It seems like the first two weeks it was so easy and I've hit a wall.


----------



## saturnne

My original weight (May 25) - 67 kg
Current weight - 61.3 kg
Goal - 57, then 54, then 49 kg.


----------



## Vic

Vic said:


> 242.


248.

Lots of thoughts. Next month is the 1-year assessment.


----------



## lilysocks

Zoof said:


> Is this sort of stagnation normal? It seems like the first two weeks it was so easy and I've hit a wall.


oh yeah . . . about this. i think i was stalled for two months or something, earlier in this year. my entire life just kind of coalesced around this one stubborn concept of 'don't weigh 61 kilos', and still nothing changed. well, no . . . it changed, kind of. but i just kept bouncing back and forth between around 60 and 61. i'd crowbar it down by a kilo or so, and it would just come right back. it's true i wasn't tracking calories at the time, but come on . . . i was cycling 15 miles a day and honestly not doing anything self-indulgent, food-wise. _something_ ought to have changed. 

that's around when i added weightlifting :tongue: . i was just so damned mad about it. other things that i did do that might have helped more than my attitude problem admits, were avoiding salt, the proverbial tons of water per day, and . . . i really don't know if this was just a perception of mine and i didn't keep it up nearly steadily enough to find out either way. but i still got a strong impression that if i took a couple of oranges to work, broke them into small chunks in a bowl, and then just kind of kept hte bowl there and ate a few chunks at a time through the day . . . then it looked like my weight would start moving downwards again.

go figure. but i ought to make a real world experiment of it and see what happens. anyway, stalls are normal enough, i think.


----------



## lilysocks

127 this week. with clothes on. 


the rec centre scale keeps saying so.


----------



## lilysocks

nix1 said:


> This!! :frustrating: And they don't seem like they're leaving soon, at least in my case haha


yeah, it's like that's the last outpost, right? that and the two little blob-spots at the top of the hips.


----------



## nix1

lilysocks said:


> yeah, it's like that's the last outpost, right? that and the two little blob-spots at the top of the hips.


Yes. It's terrible :frustrating: But I refuse to give up!


----------



## birdsintrees

lilysocks said:


> well, yay. not going back to the freeweights section? i hate classes so much . . . they're always full of other people.


Yeaahhh... free weights... whenever I need to do a guilt-workout on Sunday because I didn't go during the week. But then I'd still choose cardio over weights. I always feel very 'watched' when I do weights. At least with the classes you can sort of blend in with the rest and just follow the instructor.



> meh; i'm just going with what mfp sez. i just ran it through a couple of other online calculators, and it seems like for this one that's more or less right. but i disagree about it being a 'decent' amount of time to spend sweating. two hours a day five days a week is too much. i'm ollllllllld, you know ;-) and i need time to do things like reading as well.


Pff old, schmold. My spin cycling silent training buddy (you know the type that you greet, save a bike for but never actually talk to) must be in his 70s and powers on like he's 20. 

And yes, been doing some google. The MFP seems to be pretty much on target.







> . . . yeah, fitbits don't appeal to me in the least. not to take anything away from those who like them, but i just can't see myself paying money to have my own little personal big brother monitoring my every move and beaking at me about what it means.


Plus there's the whole thing of having to explain why the F you're always wearing an odd bracelet that doesn't actually look like a bracelet. I'm paranoid enough about having all my dietary and exercise habits in an app on my iPhone, privacy wise.If anything I'd go for an offline wrist watch thingy. I'll keep it on the birthday and christmas list.





> tell me :laughing:. i found the local grocery store was selling 2-for-1 packages of chocolate chips, so it's obvious what the right move would be, right? i haven't used them yet, but they're there.


 They weren't even on sale. Unopened packages of chocolate wouldn't survive long in my fridge.


----------



## lilysocks

Zoof said:


> I always feel very 'watched' when I do weights.


ah well . . . you're in australia. not the most de-testosteroned nation on earth, so maybe you _are_ being watched. canadians are nice and mellow and metrosexual, at least where i live. the property values are so high nobody wants to destabilize his life in the tiniest way by interfering with strange women in gymnasiums.

plus, i do rec centres. the vibe in those barbie-does-crossfit type 'private' gyms might be a whole other thing.




> Pff old, schmold.


yeah . . . . i'm tired of hearing about all these rocky-marciano type older people who are a supposed 'example' to the rest of us. i'm fiercely defending my right to become the perfectly average, middle-of-road-abilities old-school type old. 



> They weren't even on sale. Unopened packages of chocolate wouldn't survive long in my fridge.


i'm in a phase where i like having the stuff, but i'm not necessarily taking an interest in it. i've got my own weaknesses, but chocolate seems to have slipped off the list. those rowntrees fruit gums and pastilles, now . . . i have to boycott an entire chain of drugstores now that i've found out they sell the damn things.


----------



## birdsintrees

lilysocks said:


> barbie-does-crossfit type


heh best immediate visual ever. We have a few of those running around at the gym. I especially enjoy it when they show up for the hour long spin class in skimpy wear. Annoy the entire class by chatting and chirping during the first tracks. Until track 5 hits and they are suddenly aware that they are only half way and their ego can't really handle giving up. 





> yeah . . . . i'm tired of hearing about all these rocky-marciano type older people who are a supposed 'example' to the rest of us. i'm fiercely defending my right to become the perfectly average, middle-of-road-abilities old-school type old.


Fair enough. 





> i'm in a phase where i like having the stuff, but i'm not necessarily taking an interest in it. i've got my own weaknesses, but chocolate seems to have slipped off the list. those rowntrees fruit gums and pastilles, now . . . i have to boycott an entire chain of drugstores now that i've found out they sell the damn things.


I wish I could get chocolate off my list. Been able to limit my addiction to ice cream and baked goods but chocolate.. nope. And it's usually either all or nothing, there's no middle ground or just one square. ...


----------



## lilysocks

Zoof said:


> I wish I could get chocolate off my list. Been able to limit my addiction to ice cream and baked goods but chocolate.. nope. And it's usually either all or nothing, there's no middle ground or just one square. ...


i've started knitting again. i've got a habit going back 40 years, of keeping a stack of some tiny candy like skittles or smarties on my lap, and rationing one candy per x-many rows just to keep myself company. got about 30 balls of yarn here to turn into socks, so this could be a problem this month . . . 

i'm also trying progressive increases on my sets and reps since i'm not getting very far just doing 5x5 and adding 5 pounds every time. yesterday amounted to 64 squats with 65 pounds on my back, which has me fishing for sympathy anywhere i can get it today. seems inhumane to me, but i got them all done. came home with 6 pounds of carrots in my pannier, and didn't have the energy to grate them and stick them into the fridge with a can of pineapple chunks for feeding myself. that actually is a really good way to take care of little must-have-sweetness moments. 

tomorrow i go up to to 70 pounds, but!! i'm actually looking forward to it, because it'll only be for a total of 25 reps.

aside from that, still 126 or so, far as i know.


----------



## DirtySocks

I started last year late March. I was 132kg and fat percentage was higher than 43%. I was suffering from very low testosterone for 2 decades which helped getting fat also pff.
I started with slow motion (lol) cardio (threadmill, bikes). When i built up some endurance i did some research and came across HIIT. Since then i been doing HIIT on sationary bike. In the beginning it was hard, everytime i got off the machine it felt like i was wearing pants filled with concrete lol.

But gladly i got used it. Before this i cut all sugar from everything except fruit. And since then never ever missed again, the feeling of blown up disappeared too (pew). Been on diet since last year but damned it was soooooooo hard . Delicious food is my enemy 
I was an emotional eater . Somewhere in the half of the year i started over eating again then stopped again and when i weighed surprisingly i had no higher weight of fat percentage (wtf).

My 1st gym went boom and so i had to look for another which i found closer to me (takes 5-7min with car). Much much better machines, giant rooms, excellent ventilation + tv channels on machines lol, comfortable seats on machines (no more buttpain).
As i keep going to my dietist we keep the progress which is awesome + he got a new machine which also weighs visceral fat & muscle mass percentage. Sadly my visceral fat didnt change after a year which is at 15 instead of 7 :sad:
HIIT really helps + i added much harder aerobic exercises on bike tho.

Yesterday i started with full body workout (abs especially as i'm fat around belly area that is). Its gonna be a long journey but i have not even thought about quitting. Once i start something i pretty much never quit untill reach the goal.
Being able to wear normal sized clothes again is motivating.
My only concern is now this belly fat (visceral fat) & overall fat that is.
Atm my progress is 132-----118kg and visceral 15----15 + i feel like a machine ha. Everytime i get out of the gym i feel like i can lift up the entire building :shocked:

:tongue:


----------



## birdsintrees

@DirtySocks Great work! 

-----------
Hit 60.8kg today. One more kg to go and I'm at my goal weight. Working out has been a bit of a challenge with the knee first and now the head. Diet seems to be going well, especially when I stay away from carbs. (Also haven't baked any brownies so that might have made a difference..  )


----------



## B00Bz

I'm trying to go the opposite way but I couldn't find a thread for it.


----------



## Wonszu

Wonszu said:


> I started heavily overweight: BMI 28.4
> Current BMI: 25.4
> 
> Height: 171 cm
> Started at: 83 kg (February 2014)
> At the moment: 75 kg (June 2014)
> Goal: 65,8 kg
> 
> It's a slow process but I'm determined  I should reach my goal next year ^^ And I already see changes (flatter belly, less massive legs).


Update: I went back to 75,8 (there was too many family parties and anybody who was in Poland knows it's impossible to refuse food =_= It's just not possible) and then loose it to 74,6. 

It's funny that it was an app that helped me to loose weight back, the one on Win8 <_> It helps me control how many calories I should eat by counting them and including my sex, age, height, weight and how active I am. I'm simply writing down what I ate during the day. It helps me eat reasonable amounts of food.


----------



## Wonszu

B00Bz said:


> I'm trying to go the opposite way but I couldn't find a thread for it.


Create one?


----------



## B00Bz

Wonszu said:


> Create one?


I want to know if there is anyone else who will participate if I do that.


----------



## Wonszu

B00Bz said:


> I want to know if there is anyone else who will participate if I do that.


Maybe start it with a poll? Then you will know how many people wants to gain/keep/loose weight.


----------



## birdsintrees

Original weight 66.8
Start date 1 June 2014
Current weight: 60.2

 I have about 5kg left before my BMI goes into the unhealthy range so should probably start looking at how to maintain rather than lose. Cutting down on carbs in favour of protein and healthy fats has been really successful these last couple of weeks. 

Back in the gym this morning.


----------



## lilysocks

i'm in a mode of don't-care-very-much and getting sort of detached from the scale. trying again to make actual progress with strength, so there's all the muscle fever and water retention and all of that stuff that goes on. watching the scale is pointless except just to make sure i'm not getting dramatically heavier over a longer time-frame. i don't think 120 pounds is ever going to happen unless i give up on the heavy lifting ;-)

in other news though, i had to put on interview clothes on friday, where the pants were bought before i got into all this. thank god there's belts, and jackets to cover the bunched-up-around-waist kind of look. afterwards when i came home to change, i got out of those pants without even undoing the buttons . . . forget the zipper.


----------



## birdsintrees

This concussion has kept me out of the gym for longer than I anticipated. (I'm not a very patient person.) Probably underestimated this a bit. (no surprises there) Went to a spinning class on Monday and that really didn't do my head any favors. Guess it's the elevated blood pressure that I'm supposed to avoid. 

Weight sort of wobbeling between 60 and 60.5. kinda just want to see the scale go below 60 just for the kick but I know I shouldn't really lose a whole lot more. 

I've decided that in the year after my upcoming birthday I really want to start trying to get pregnant so I probably need to focus more on super-health than on super-thin anyway.

It's been interesting to go back through my weight history on MFP though; over the last 3 months I've almost exactly lost 0.5kg per week.


----------



## Vic

Vic said:


> 251.2


257.2

Oof. That stress eating.


----------



## lilysocks

Vic said:


> 257.2
> 
> Oof. That stress eating.


yup. 

128. that back kink.


----------



## something987

I'm new here and having lots of difficulty losing. Have thirty-five pounds to lose and so far only lost five in the three months I've been dieting. No explanation. It's like my metabolism just keeps adjusting downward every time I lower my calories.

I can't exercise because of an illness so that also makes it hard, but I don't understand why I can't lose if I'm eating less. Calories in calories out, it's not that simple obviously.


----------



## Wonszu

Yeahright said:


> I'm new here and having lots of difficulty losing. Have thirty-five pounds to lose and so far only lost five in the three months I've been dieting. No explanation. It's like my metabolism just keeps adjusting downward every time I lower my calories.
> 
> I can't exercise because of an illness so that also makes it hard, but I don't understand why I can't lose if I'm eating less. Calories in calories out, it's not that simple obviously.


It's okey you are loosing slowly - this way you won't have an yo-yo effect. I you wish to loose it a little bit quicker what you need is less calories but according to your age, sex, life style and hight. It will be hard on the beginning and sometimes scale is jumping up and down but eventually it will work. For example I'm 25 years old woman with 171 cm height and I'm mostly sitting during days - and like you my metabolism is sooo sloooow. If I wish to loose some weight I need to eat 1373 calories every day. Not more, not less. If I would eat less then I would have the yo-yo effect. If more - then I would loose my weigh much slower or even gain weight because of not moving much. This many calories is enough for me to eat normal breakfast, dinner and supper with tiny sweet snack everyday. 

Off course the best option would be find someone professional who would weight you and count how many calories you need or even help you pick what to eat. It's hard to do that on your own. 

The last thing - don't weight yourself more than once a week - this way you won't get stressed and unmotivated. The best is checking yourself every three weeks or even a whole month. Also using a measure tape around your hips, waist and belly is a good way to tell if you are loosing anything without stressing about weight. Another thing - weigh yourself in the morning before the breakfast and without clothes. This way you will have the real weight without food in stomach (it weights too). Drink a water with tiny sips and herbal tea instead of sodas and sweet drinks. And last but not the least - let people support you. You can't see yourself properly in the mirror or looking down. Let people who knows you well see if you are looking slimmer - it's a very big motivation when you hear people see the changes  

Oh and supplements are meh. It's better to eat an apple or something.


----------



## birdsintrees

I keep going between 60.1 one day and then 60.7 the other day. It's annoying. I just want to get below the 60 mark even if it's just one day.

Admittedly, I'd probably have to be a bit more pro-active about the diet and gym again. Tomorrow will be the first time in the gym since 2 weeks. Seems concussion is fully gone now so should be alright. Got about 9 weeks left on my gym membership and probably won't be renewing for a couple of months. Scary thought.


----------



## lilysocks

Zoof said:


> I just want to get below the 60 mark even if it's just one day.


i know that  i'm right-now trying to keep myself from hitting 60 again from the other direction.

sigh. bleh. just not in the mood. it was too hot to move for two weeks, now it's turned rainy and cold, and in between all of that i put a kink in my back that has been driving me NUTS. and most irritating of all (atm) it makes no difference how much i weigh, my measurements all stay exactly the same. they've been the same for a month.

still. i'm on my way back towards a whole 130 pounds, which is a somewhere i don't want to go. so i need to haul motivation out of some trunk in my head's back attic, somehow.


----------



## birdsintrees

lilysocks said:


> still. i'm on my way back towards a whole 130 pounds, which is a somewhere i don't want to go. so i need to haul motivation out of some trunk in my head's back attic, somehow.



Time for a new workout / meal plan?


----------



## DirtySocks

When i quit my physical labor job i gained weight and that hit my ego real hard. I experienced Jojo-effect. When i weighed in hospital (for blood control) i was 126kg. That was a month ago. But the interesting thing is that when i gained that weight i didn't gain any fat which is fantastic.

Dieting + 90km cardio exercises weekly + 9hour a day physical labor seemed to be terrible combo i figured after i researched stuff. 
But here i'm again sitting on stationary bike doing much harder exercises now i could not do before as i build up endurance and strength me thinks. 
I guess i'm getting used to failing and mistakes so i learn from them. Gladly no sign of wanting to quit. It's so great being motivated this much. I could only dream of it years ago.

Before signing to a gym i used to listen to Motivational speeches on youtube. And it helped a lot. I very much liked Arnold's speeches how he started how much he endured and how he got to the top. That was very inspiring. I still have that on my ipod just in case.


----------



## Wonszu

Wonszu said:


> I started heavily overweight: BMI 28.4
> Current BMI: 25.4
> 
> Height: 171 cm
> Started at: 83 kg (February 2014)
> At the moment: 75 kg (June 2014)
> Goal: 65,8 kg
> 
> It's a slow process but I'm determined  I should reach my goal next year ^^ And I already see changes (flatter belly, less massive legs).


Now after controlling how much calories I eat (not to little, not to much) I weight 73,5 kg. Slowly I'm getting there


----------



## DirtySocks

Do you make a list of food or scheme by calories and then count the calories or ? I personally need 3500 a day but i don't have a scheme or list of foods i eat atm.


----------



## something987

DirtySocks said:


> Do you make a list of food or scheme by calories and then count the calories or ? I personally need 3500 a day but i don't have a scheme or list of foods i eat atm.


I have lots of dietary limitations so I end up eating most of the same things every day, and it ends up the same number of calories. I keep track on a sticky note. But it takes some practice learning how to spread out meals and snacks. You should count how much you eat now and then modify it more or less.

How are you losing with 3500 cals? You must be superhuman.


----------



## Wonszu

DirtySocks said:


> Do you make a list of food or scheme by calories and then count the calories or ? I personally need 3500 a day but i don't have a scheme or list of foods i eat atm.


I count during the day. I can eat everything as long as I don't pass the limit and I can't eat less or else yoyo effect will hunt me. Mine is 1373 kcl (by my weight, height, age, sex and sitting life). For example I can eat a normal breakfast, a slightly smaller dinner, a snack - and if I won't eat to much during the day I can have a supper. For today supper I have one mango, one fig and exactly 17 hazelnuts. I count using calories tables and informations on the food containers. 

I can eat sweets but I have to remember that if I eat to much of them I will end up hungry whole day because of the limits. So naturally I stopped have big cravings for a chocolate and instead I can't wait for dinner  

It's a very slow progress but it;s a progress that won't have an yo-yo effect on me. I prefer to loose weight slower and be sure that I will stay like this. 

3500? That's a lot but you are incredibly active right now so I guess you need more fuel. I'm practically sitting all day so 1373 is enough for me.


----------



## DirtySocks

Yeahright said:


> I have lots of dietary limitations so I end up eating most of the same things every day, and it ends up the same number of calories. I keep track on a sticky note. But it takes some practice learning how to spread out meals and snacks. You should count how much you eat now and then modify it more or less.
> 
> How are you losing with 3500 cals? You must be superhuman.


I did think about making a scheme/list but i'm horrible with detailed work lol  But i'm now more determined to make a list of all the foods i'm allowed to eat so i can keep track on them.
Forget that 3500 lol. Its around 2500 i think not sure (different calcs say different numbers) :crazy:
Tomorrow i have an appointment with my dietist and i'm gonna ask him to let me know how much cal i need to lose weight instead of giving me total amount of calories which is 3500



Wonszu said:


> I count during the day. I can eat everything as long as I don't pass the limit and I can't eat less or else yoyo effect will hunt me. Mine is 1373 kcl (by my weight, height, age, sex and sitting life). For example I can eat a normal breakfast, a slightly smaller dinner, a snack - and if I won't eat to much during the day I can have a supper. For today supper I have one mango, one fig and exactly 17 hazelnuts. I count using calories tables and informations on the food containers.
> 
> I can eat sweets but I have to remember that if I eat to much of them I will end up hungry whole day because of the limits. So naturally I stopped have big cravings for a chocolate and instead I can't wait for dinner
> 
> It's a very slow progress but it;s a progress that won't have an yo-yo effect on me. I prefer to loose weight slower and be sure that I will stay like this.
> 
> 3500? That's a lot but you are incredibly active right now so I guess you need more fuel. I'm practically sitting all day so 1373 is enough for me.


As i quoted above i'm not sure its 3500 to be honest lol. And i'm not a superhuman nor do i wish to be. 
First time i started eating appropriate food i lost a lot of weight and most importantly fat. By that time i was only following what the dietist suggested me. But those things now don't still my hunger lol .
When i was also working i was Always hungry while eating the stuff in proper amounts or slightly more that i was allowed.
It got much worse, i used to have headaches cause of hunger omg. Specially during & after work i used to be so hungry that i could have eaten a whole chicken and still remain hungry. I guess it was tied to tons of energy expenditure. I let my doc prescribe hunger stilling drug cause i was sick of being hungry all the time. Now i take that med and hunger after eating foods seems to be gone. Pew!
According to this online Calculator i need 2800 calories to lose weight and 2161 to lose it faster that's with my age/sex/weight/height combined. Poseidon knows how much truth is in that.

I can't get my head around by counting calories daily but i have to cause i don't wanna get another Yoyo crap. That's one of the terrible things that can make your ego go poof.
I wish i could eat chocolate lol. I have not touched it for over a year now. 

One thing i really wish that i could do is 7/7 cardio cause 3 days a week is simply not enough for me. I feel like a beast with all this energy (i'm not bragging) and 5 hours a week is not enough. I wanna do more but i'm afraid of over training my muscles and then spend weeks at home with muscle pain shizzle.


----------



## something987

DirtySocks said:


> I did think about making a scheme/list but i'm horrible with detailed work lol  But i'm now more determined to make a list of all the foods i'm allowed to eat so i can keep track on them.
> Forget that 3500 lol. Its around 2500 i think not sure (different calcs say different numbers) :crazy:
> Tomorrow i have an appointment with my dietist and i'm gonna ask him to let me know how much cal i need to lose weight instead of giving me total amount of calories which is 3500
> 
> 
> As i quoted above i'm not sure its 3500 to be honest lol. And i'm not a superhuman nor do i wish to be.
> First time i started eating appropriate food i lost a lot of weight and most importantly fat. By that time i was only following what the dietist suggested me. But those things now don't still my hunger lol .
> When i was also working i was Always hungry while eating the stuff in proper amounts or slightly more that i was allowed.
> It got much worse, i used to have headaches cause of hunger omg. Specially during & after work i used to be so hungry that i could have eaten a whole chicken and still remain hungry. I guess it was tied to tons of energy expenditure. I let my doc prescribe hunger stilling drug cause i was sick of being hungry all the time. Now i take that med and hunger after eating foods seems to be gone. Pew!
> According to this online Calculator i need 2800 calories to lose weight and 2161 to lose it faster that's with my age/sex/weight/height combined. Poseidon knows how much truth is in that.
> 
> I can't get my head around by counting calories daily but i have to cause i don't wanna get another Yoyo crap. That's one of the terrible things that can make your ego go poof.
> I wish i could eat chocolate lol. I have not touched it for over a year now.
> 
> One thing i really wish that i could do is 7/7 cardio cause 3 days a week is simply not enough for me. I feel like a beast with all this energy (i'm not bragging) and 5 hours a week is not enough. I wanna do more but i'm afraid of over training my muscles and then spend weeks at home with muscle pain shizzle.


Yeah healthy foods are voluminous but sometimes not satisfying if you're not getting enough cals. Eating lots of good fat will help fill up and is calorie dense. Also, less carbs. These are good to do in general. exercising every day isn't good for weight loss sadly. But you can still move around every day. Maybe try lifting heavy weights, that will expel some energy and put on muscle. Lots of cardio will make you lose muscle long term.


----------



## birdsintrees

Start weight: 66.8 
Start date: 1 June 
Current weight: 60.0

YES. FINALLY hit the 60 mark. Granted, this is after just having done a big cardio work out so surely tomorrow morning it'll be up again a little bit. But this is the first time in 5 years I've seen that number on the scales. *beam*


----------



## lilysocks

Zoof said:


> FINALLY hit the 60 mark.


[email protected] precision factor. know exactly how you feel though. six months ago all i felt like i wanted from life was to not need that 60kg weight on the analogue scale anymore. 

for me, in a similar vein . . . i deadlifted 130 today. the moment the last rep was back on the floor i walked across to the scales and weighed myself in. 128.6 in gym clothes might be a bit of a technicality plea, but it's less than 130 so i'm calling it. 

i can deadlift more than my own bodyweight. on my way to badassery here. roud:


----------



## birdsintrees

Yeah not so much 60 after a business trip with catered lunches and munchies....


----------



## something987

Still cannot get down in weight, just been fluctuating up and down and so frustrated. Fucking inflammation screwing everything up. Also for some reason I have not been able to sleep at all lately, and have ended up having to take multiple supplements throughout e night just for a few hours, which Im sure is messing up my leptin and blood sugar and all the fat hormones. Fml.


----------



## Wonszu

Wonszu said:


> I started heavily overweight: BMI 28.4
> Current BMI: 25.4
> 
> Height: 171 cm
> Started at: 83 kg (February 2014)
> At the moment: 75 kg (June 2014)
> Goal: 65,8 kg
> 
> It's a slow process but I'm determined  I should reach my goal next year ^^ And I already see changes (flatter belly, less massive legs).


This is it. My mile stone. 

Today I hit 72 kg - BMI: 24,6. I'm officially not overweight after almost 10 years. Still I need to loose around 7 kg but now it's going to be easier  I don't remember when last time my belly was so flat. And it looks like I do have a waist after all  My upper part of legs is still horrible but much less than before.


----------



## haephestia

I'm posting this here to start. I need to get back on the wagon now, I'm not turning 25 overweight. 

Height: 5'3" 
Weight: 145ish
Body Fat: over 9000 (but actually like 25%?)


Plan: 


get back on the plan with C25K, probably have to restart at week 3 or so.
Start Maxcapacity and keep up with it.
Yoga and meditation every day I remember.
Keep my diet under control and only eat out once per month.
Cut back drinking to only the occasional beer/cider and otherwise hard liquor 2x a week.
Get water consumption up to 4L a day.

Goals:

November 15, be under 140lb and have consistent exercise pattern
End of year: be down to 130lb and down a decent percentage of body fat, running 5k
January/February: be down to 120lb

Good luck everybody!


----------



## DirtySocks

Was an hour ago to my dietist and discovered the saddest truth of all weight loss journey. I nearly has become the same weight as i was on my first time but with less fat percentage.
Visceral fat has increased from 15 to 16. 
And i don't know what to say as i'm speechless. The only thing i eat somewhat more is bread which i had to eat 5 slices but it seems i can now eat 8 instead (a day). So i'm following my diet but gaining weight, does not make sense at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
But one thing i can add is that i fucked up my sleeping habits again and i admit that, not enough sleep at night can cause weight gain and who was i kidding even tho i knew this.
Now the result i got today is plain discouraging & disheartening just because i didn't pay enough attention to my sleeping habits. I basically waisted all that effort while thinking i was losing shit but fuck this!

If i compare this weight to my first state i feel day & night difference as i don't feel blown up anymore + having sky high motivation, energy levels, no joint pains, i don't feel exhausted even if i walk across the town.
We discussed the actual calorie intake i need to lose weight and my yoyo-effect which i was right about.
I have to eat 2403 calories a day to lose weight with healthy habits (eating+sleep) of course.

Today i'll be making a food scheme/sheet what I'm going to eat and the amounts and mail to my dietist so he can correct/adjust it. Before this i had 0 clue how much exactly i was eating. The only way i can ever see some profound and continuous results is to actually pay attention to amounts. Exercise is not an issue in my case. Dropping the bad habits are. I started so well and i again fucked it up, how surprising (not). 
In the end in most case the person is mostly at fault, making excuses of their behavior to hide shit they are actually doing it.

Again starting from 0 almost but with an actual preparation this time.
- Food scheme
- Sleeping scheme
- Consistency and following through 
- No Excuses
Besides i'm gonna have to switch to Belgian recipes instead of eating Georgian stuff (boring). This is going to be both disastrous & fun
Its astonishing (for me even) that after so many fuck ups and failures i have not even one thought of giving up instead biting thro all this faking failures and learning from it.


----------



## birdsintrees

59.9


----------



## haephestia

haephestia said:


> I'm posting this here to start. I need to get back on the wagon now, I'm not turning 25 overweight.
> 
> Height: 5'3"
> Weight: 145ish
> Body Fat: over 9000 (but actually like 25%?)
> 
> 
> Plan:
> 
> 
> get back on the plan with C25K, probably have to restart at week 3 or so.
> Start Maxcapacity and keep up with it.
> Yoga and meditation every day I remember.
> Keep my diet under control and only eat out once per month.
> Cut back drinking to only the occasional beer/cider and otherwise hard liquor 2x a week.
> Get water consumption up to 4L a day.
> 
> Goals:
> 
> November 15, be under 140lb and have consistent exercise pattern
> End of year: be down to 130lb and down a decent percentage of body fat, running 5k
> January/February: be down to 120lb
> 
> Good luck everybody!


Well, I started at about 147lb at the time of that post. Now down to 144.5lb which is nice, shedding a bit of water weight since I'm not eating so much shit on a regular basis X3. Have been meditating every day now for about 15-20 minutes which has been helping my focus quite a bit. Started C25k again, that was ugly but damn did I feel good after that first run. Going to run again once I'm done my classes. 

Bumped up my Wellbutrin to 150mg/day so that's helping control my bingeing nicely. Even when I have the opportunity to binge or choose to eat shit, I've been able to easily refuse :3


----------



## something987

After losing a grand total of 7.5 pounds in 3 months, my weight loss has come to an absolute standstill for almost three weeks. This is not a plateau, I have not lost near enough weight to already be plateauing with 30 lbs left to lose. No amount of calorie cutting or carb lowering is doing anything. I am so far beyond frustrated. What the fuck. Seriously, what thefucking fuck. I have way too much body fat and my dumb body thinks it's perfectly okay to sit at this weight, effectively making itself sick. Rage level = off the charts.


----------



## haephestia

@Yeahright I've known people who have plateaued for months. 3 weeks isn't long enough to be freaking out and trying to freak your body out. Eat at 0 deficit for a little while and try again, or start calorie cycling. There is more to weight loss than just cutting calories, especially if you're struggling with inflammation and retaining water  You can do it!


----------



## something987

haephestia said:


> @Yeahright I've known people who have plateaued for months. 3 weeks isn't long enough to be freaking out and trying to freak your body out. Eat at 0 deficit for a little while and try again, or start calorie cycling. There is more to weight loss than just cutting calories, especially if you're struggling with inflammation and retaining water  You can do it!


Thanks. But losing only two pounds a month, in spite of eating this little, God im just so fucking fed up. It's going to take years at this rate and I do not have years to be eating like this and this miserable, I really don't. It should not take this long to lose thirty or forty pounds. I have been calorie cycling the whole time, that's theonly thing that worked so far and now that's not working. Want to flip a table.


----------



## haephestia

Yeahright said:


> Thanks. But losing only two pounds a month, in spite of eating this little, God im just so fucking fed up. It's going to take years at this rate and I do not have years to be eating like this and this miserable, I really don't. It should not take this long to lose thirty or forty pounds. I have been calorie cycling the whole time, that's theonly thing that worked so far and now that's not working. Want to flip a table.


Have you talked to a dietician or your GP about this? That is pretty slow if you're at as big a deficit as it seems. Could be a thyroid issue or countless other things that are stalling your losses! Do you log your food (assuming yes, but you never know). Might be time to get the scale back out and really start measuring everything again... the 'calorie creep' happens to everyone who stops measuring their food after a while.


----------



## Bahburah

If you want to lose weight drink water and only water since your body digests water very fast and easily so it puts your metabolic rate up and hence your body digests and burn calories easier.

When you drink anything else it does the opposite since it's just empty calories and your metabolism needs to slow down to digest it properly. (this is why fast food is horrible)


Lose leaf tea is fine without anything added to it. Sweetened/milky tea is the worst.

Also eat regularly to put your metabolic rate up, yet don't over eat at a meal and don't eat too soon after another.

You only have to eat moderately healthy foods.


I do this and maintain a low weight. Even if I gain weight in the day, every morning I'm back to the same weight.


----------



## Vic

Vic said:


> 257.2


260.

Too tired and sick to care.


----------



## lilysocks

Yeahright said:


> After losing a grand total of 7.5 pounds in 3 months, my weight loss has come to an absolute standstill for almost three weeks. This is not a plateau, I have not lost near enough weight to already be plateauing with 30 lbs left to lose. No amount of calorie cutting or carb lowering is doing anything. I am so far beyond frustrated. What the fuck. Seriously, what thefucking fuck. I have way too much body fat and my dumb body thinks it's perfectly okay to sit at this weight, effectively making itself sick. Rage level = off the charts.


this is what started me lifting weights. different numbers, same kind of thing. still don't weigh too much less, but there's more muscle . . . so.

and on that note, my 5-rep weights, with body weight just under 130 most days.

deadlift 130; squat 85; ohp 50 on a good day; seated row (HATE!!) 70; bench 60; pulldown 60lb (working towards unassisted pullups with all grip formats). 

i really want to get 'more than 1/2 of my bodyweight' on all of the upper-body lifts, which would be anywhere above 65. don't feel like i really need to be able to squat my own bw though. the deadlifting is pretty cool


----------



## something987

haephestia said:


> Have you talked to a dietician or your GP about this? That is pretty slow if you're at as big a deficit as it seems. Could be a thyroid issue or countless other things that are stalling your losses! Do you log your food (assuming yes, but you never know). Might be time to get the scale back out and really start measuring everything again... the 'calorie creep' happens to everyone who stops measuring their food after a while.


Yeah have seen a multitude of them. It is from Lyme to be brief. Lyme messes with everything. Yeah I have logged my food for over a year, the whole time this has gone on. Calories keep notching downward but weight doesn't go down correspondingly. And yeah I weight and have always weighed literally everything I eat, I don't trust measuring cups. I am anal about measuring and logging so there is no "extra sides of ketchup" anywhere.

Oh and the weight lifting yes, I would absolutely love to put on more muscle but my inflammation right now is quite high and my body will not put on muscle. I do my best to move around as much as I can but am basically forced to be sedentary.


----------



## something987

Oh yeah and my weight finally did go down somehow. Probably because nausea a lot lately, and eating even less carbs since I have them with dinner (when the nausea comes). I get paranoid my metabolism is gonna slow down from not eating enough. Well, 9.5 or 10 lbs down, and 26-30lbs to go. Not bad I guess. I still don't see any change in my figure at all which is disappointing and unsettling.


----------



## summer210

my problem is when i set goals i allways break my goals..i need somebody who motivates me i cant do it alone ...


----------



## Fleetfoot

Yes, I surpassed my goal!! I am down to 132 lbs (my goal was 135) from 165!! I think I can try and maintain this and even reach for 125!!


----------



## birdsintrees

Still wobbeling around in the low 60s. I'd like to solidly get below 60 but it seems to be really hard to get there. 

Exercise is up and down. Agitated my knee injury (AGAIN. -.-).. thinking of actually going to see a chiropractor or physio to see if I can get this sorted out (the answer is obviously going to be no. but it wouldn't hurt to hear a professional confirm it)


----------



## William I am

I'm currently sitting at 220lbs and 5'10". The dunk-test put me at 26.5% body fat, which puts me in the obese category, albeit at the bottom.
To get to 16% bfp, I'll need to drop 30-40lbs. I'd like to drop at least 2% by the end of the year.

My food allergies are making it REALLY difficult to even figure out what I can eat day to day, and I don't believe in temporary "diets".


----------



## something987

William I am said:


> I'm currently sitting at 220lbs and 5'10". The dunk-test put me at 26.5% body fat, which puts me in the obese category, albeit at the bottom.
> To get to 16% bfp, I'll need to drop 30-40lbs. I'd like to drop at least 2% by the end of the year.
> 
> My food allergies are making it REALLY difficult to even figure out what I can eat day to day, and I don't believe in temporary "diets".


Oh my god food allergies, yeah I have so many intolerances, not allergies but when I eat certain foods, and I never know what they are because they have all developed very suddenly...my weight blows up. It's so frustrating. Having to avoid gluten, dairy, sugar, sugar free, and legumes. Like there's nothing left to eat. I just eat the same thing almost every day and it's making me sick so I lose my appetite, which is not a good way to lose weight. Plus I have nausea so that makes it harder to eat solid food.

Well, I am almost at 60kg, just 2.5 more weeks according to the rate I'm losing at. My goal is 50kg or less. But now I have loose skin to deal with already...so unfair...


----------



## William I am

Yeahright said:


> Oh my god food allergies, yeah I have so many intolerances, not allergies but when I eat certain foods, and I never know what they are because they have all developed very suddenly...my weight blows up. It's so frustrating. Having to avoid gluten, dairy, sugar, sugar free, and legumes. Like there's nothing left to eat. I just eat the same thing almost every day and it's making me sick so I lose my appetite, which is not a good way to lose weight. Plus I have nausea so that makes it harder to eat solid food.
> 
> Well, I am almost at 60kg, just 2.5 more weeks according to the rate I'm losing at. My goal is 50kg or less. But now I have loose skin to deal with already...so unfair...


I thought gluten was tough until I found out I'm severely allergic to corn....
Corn Allergen List - Corn Allergens


----------



## birdsintrees

60.8... Mango season has started and bf came home with a truck load of mangoes (An actual truck load) So there have been mango smoothies. Lots of mango smoothies. Probably a couple too many mango smoothies.

Trying to be good on the diet this week.

Gym isn't going to happen any time soon. Knees are taped in and been strongly urged by the physio not to do any lower body exercise until it feels better and absolutely no squatting or knee bends >45 degrees. Maltracking knee cap and hypermobility, probably already caused some damage to the cartilage (There was a lovely popping and grinding noise when he started moving them around.) Now I'm stuck with exercises to train the VMO and have to loosen up the IT band. 

Guess that's a 'no' for cycling anytime soon. :-/ Should probably take up swimming or something.


----------



## Wonszu

@DirtySocks

You can do it!


----------



## DirtySocks

Been working out even more intensely now. Now i'm doing exercises on highest resistance level without much trouble. 
Dieting + exercise is going well but i'm having troubles with going to sleep early . At night i have much more energy almost double and my mind keeps me active even if i go to bed at 11pm .......

The day before yesterday i was working out (cardio) and this dude next to me that was in nice shape was looking at me half the time. Probably thinking how a fatass like me could spin so hard & for so long without falling off the bike, lol.

I'll be ordering a weight machine with BMI option and see if i gained any more weight. Yesterday was looking up what sleep deprivation can causee in relation to weight loss and i found another disturbing news. Which explains why i gained the weight in first place.


> Exactly how lack of sleep affects our ability to lose weight has a lot to do with our nightly hormones, explains Breus.
> 
> The two hormones that are key in this process are ghrelin and leptin. “Ghrelin is the ‘go’ hormone that tells you when to eat, and when you are sleep-deprived, you have more ghrelin,” Breus says. “Leptin is the hormone that tells you to stop eating, and when you are sleep deprived, you have less leptin.”
> 
> More ghrelin plus less leptin equals weight gain.


Wish i had known this earlier i could have lost more weight by now, sigh.
Despite the weight gain my endurance has increased by a lot, that explains why i can exercise for such a long time i guess.


----------



## something987

Yeah I have a lot of weight gain when I don't sleep. It's so annoying, not only am I tired from insomnia but I gain weight. I have plateaued and even gone up a little in weight this week and I have no ideas why but I'm sure that's part. I'm so frustrated... Shit. Once again I am behind on schedule, my rate of losing just gets slower and slower. And why? I eat under 100g carbs every day. SMFH.


----------



## DirtySocks

Its indeed beyond frustrating.

Besides, last year when i was sleeping early i lost nearly 13 kgs and 6%fat. So since i fucked up my sleeping no wonder i'm gaining weight. Why why why, faking sleep lol :bored:
I could have been on 115 kg by now 
So today i'm gonna be starting to go sleep early & get up early, jeez. Not that i sleep till 12 am lol.

No wonder people give up easily on weight loss with so many failures, its very frustrating and it feels like a waste of time & money after so much working out & planning. Its simply demotivating seeing weight increased instead of decreasing cause one is messing up something.


----------



## lilysocks

DirtySocks said:


> Yesterday was looking up what sleep deprivation can causee in relation to weight loss and i found another disturbing news.


that's an influence on the body's hunger signals, not a direct correlation to weight loss itself. but it can't be helpful to anyone trying to develop a more organic approach to knowing when and how much to eat.


----------



## Vic

Congrats!

Goals can be tough on a short timeline. I find eliminating the end date is less stressful.


----------



## thenarrator

Current weight:134 Current BMI:22.3

Goal weight: 120 Goal BMI:20.0

I'd like to lose around 15 lbs. in the next 4 months. I was 98 lbs 2 years ago but I starved myself and worked out like a machine, it wasn't healthy. Now that I've put on 36 lbs, I'd like to be a little more fit and maintain a balanced exercise regime and diet. I want to swim every week and walk on the treadmill for 30 minutes each day. As far as food I need good protein and more fruits and vegetables. Hope I can keep it up! ^_^


----------



## something987

lilysocks said:


> that's an influence on the body's hunger signals, not a direct correlation to weight loss itself. but it can't be helpful to anyone trying to develop a more organic approach to knowing when and how much to eat.


What do you mean by this? Not sleeping is indeed directly correlated with weight gain. The parasympathetic nervous system gets turned off and there is no rest-and-digest (emphasis digest) time for your body if you don't sleep. Overstimulation of the sympathetic nervous system leads to higher cortisol (which can lead to blood sugar problems and high insulin), along with leptin/ghrelin dysregulation. Ghrelin increases your hunger and high leptin (resistance) reduces your body's ability to burn fat for fuel, as does insulin. So sleep is quite important.


----------



## lilysocks

Yeahright said:


> What do you mean by this?


your original quote mentioned only hunger regulation. so my comment was to point out that feeling hungry can't make you gain weight in itself. if you 'listen' to it, and it's lying to you, then yes: it would lead to you taking in more calories than you need, and i assume that you would either gain weight or lose less quickly. but the way your first quote presented it, it's not a direct cause-and-effect.



> high leptin (resistance) reduces your body's ability to burn fat for fuel, as does insulin.


okay, fair enough then. that's the direct influence on the actual metabolism that was missing from your first quote.


----------



## something987

[No message]


----------



## lilysocks

> I think you're mistaking me for someone else, I didn't make any first quote.


 

yup you're right, sorry. the original post i was commenting on came from @DirtySocks. at least afaik. they had a quote in their post, but without attribution so i assume it came from outside perc.


----------



## dragthewaters

Starting weight: ~129 pounds
Goal weight: 120 pounds

Today I got below 125 for the first time! I also put on a pair of shorts that were tight this summer, and now they are kind of loose. Even though I sucked at dieting the past two days. I've been dieting for about a month. I'm on a 1600-calorie diet, as calculated by MyFitnessPal, but I usually eat closer to 1700. I don't exercise regularly but my job requires a lot of walking around and going up and down stairs, and I walk a mile a day to/from the subway.

I want to get down to 120 because that's around what I was in college. Really what made me gain this weight was eating out too much in the past couple of years, and also, weirdly enough, eating nuts (I don't even like nuts but I was trying to be more healthy...and it totally backfired, lol). I still eat out but now I count everything up, sometimes even beforehand.

I definitely need to work on getting in shape though!! Today I plan to lift weights and do half an hour of tae bo. I miss having actual arm muscles. I would love to be able to powerlift someday.


----------



## something987

I'm so pissed...scale is up 1.5 pounds today and I have no clue why, yesterday was my "down day" and I couldn't have possibly ate more than 1200 calories...how is that even physically possible? The only thing I did different was have some Thai takeout spicy soup with seafood in it and no MSG, with clear broth - I don't know if it's sodium but that seems like a lot for some soup? I also had alka seltzer gold in the evening. I really really hope it goes down by tomorrow, gonna have to do another down day today to get it off, which I don't like because I feel like I'm starving myself two days in a row. Just feel so shitty today. It took me at least two weeks to lose that much and in one day - ONE - it's all f***ing back. Be nice if my body would act like a normal person and not freak out randomly all the time.


----------



## Squirrel

I don't know how to subscribe to this thread (if at all possible) so just posting here so I can find it in my history/activity.
Love this thread! I think I may participate in it.


----------



## dragthewaters

Yeahright said:


> I'm so pissed...scale is up 1.5 pounds today and I have no clue why, yesterday was my "down day" and I couldn't have possibly ate more than 1200 calories...how is that even physically possible? The only thing I did different was have some Thai takeout spicy soup with seafood in it and no MSG, with clear broth - I don't know if it's sodium but that seems like a lot for some soup? I also had alka seltzer gold in the evening. I really really hope it goes down by tomorrow, gonna have to do another down day today to get it off, which I don't like because I feel like I'm starving myself two days in a row. Just feel so shitty today. It took me at least two weeks to lose that much and in one day - ONE - it's all f***ing back. Be nice if my body would act like a normal person and not freak out randomly all the time.


Weight can fluctuate by as much as five pounds in one day. Don't starve yourself over a pound.

Not to be awkward, but what day of your "cycle" are you on? My period caused me to gain about a pound in water weight, and after it ended my weight went back down to what it was.


----------



## something987

thismustbetheplace said:


> Weight can fluctuate by as much as five pounds in one day. Don't starve yourself over a pound.
> 
> Not to be awkward, but what day of your "cycle" are you on? My period caused me to gain about a pound in water weight, and after it ended my weight went back down to what it was.


Yeah everyone says weight fluctuates but seriously, mine does not. It never has. It is very static day in and day out, and if it changes it's for a reason. Even during my cycle it doesn't change.

Well the weight is off today but I am just right back where I started two days ago, when I should have lost a pound by now from how little I was eating. Whoever says weight loss is just calories in calories out is full of shit.


----------



## William I am

Yeahright said:


> Yeah everyone says weight fluctuates but seriously, mine does not. It never has. It is very static day in and day out, and if it changes it's for a reason. Even during my cycle it doesn't change.
> 
> Well the weight is off today but I am just right back where I started two days ago, when I should have lost a pound by now from how little I was eating. Whoever says weight loss is just calories in calories out is full of shit.


Well, sort of. But for example, I lose 5 lbs just from breathing and sweating in my sleep. You can't measure in one-pound increments and get any accurate measure of weight loss.


I bought myself a fluorescent green/yellow fleece hoodie for running. I should try it out tomorrow.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

I struggle with gaining the five lbs. I lost. It goes, comes, and then goes.

I'm at a healthy weight, but a lady's mean comments got me wanting to drop 10 lbs for vanity. I feel that it will make my life happier, but the stress of losing weight can be STRESSFUL. People around me are telling to stay at my regular weight, but I wonder if they're just being nice. 

I count calories. I drink protein weight-loss shakes I try to eat healthy, but then I get really hungry.


----------



## something987

L


William I am said:


> Well, sort of. But for example, I lose 5 lbs just from breathing and sweating in my sleep. You can't measure in one-pound increments and get any accurate measure of weight loss.
> 
> 
> I bought myself a fluorescent green/yellow fleece hoodie for running. I should try it out tomorrow.


Well yes, if I weighed at the end of the day vs the morning it would be different, but day to day my weight stays quite stable, to the decimal. Unless I have lost, or gained, real weight.

It looks like I'm at another plateau...so frustrating, makes me scared what my maintenance calories will end up being if my metabolism keeps slowing down... Very scared of plateauing at a high weight and staying there as that has happened before. I don't know what I would do then.

60.6 kg
5.4 kg down, 10.7 kg left to go...


----------



## PyrLove

Down 10lbs and a dress size. Finally, finally, finally! Best guess is this happened in the last 2 months when I decided to stop obsessing over my weight and caloric deficit and simply focus on being healthy. Maybe having a healthy, active, strong body is possible after all.

Now, to keep the perfectionistic, obsessive me at bay.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

^inspiring!


----------



## PyrLove

CherishYourHeart said:


> I struggle with gaining the five lbs. I lost. It goes, comes, and then goes.
> 
> I'm at a healthy weight, but a lady's mean comments got me wanting to drop 10 lbs for vanity. I feel that it will make my life happier, but the stress of losing weight can be STRESSFUL. People around me are telling to stay at my regular weight, but I wonder if they're just being nice.
> 
> I count calories. I drink protein weight-loss shakes I try to eat healthy, but then I get really hungry.


If you're at a healthy weight, why not trying to gain muscle to get a leaner appearance instead of moving the number on the scale? For me, working out is so much more satisfying than micromanaging my diet.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

PyrLove said:


> If you're at a healthy weight, why not trying to gain muscle to get a leaner appearance instead of moving the number on the scale? For me, working out is so much more satisfying than micromanaging my diet.



Got you. Good idea.


----------



## birdsintrees

I'm not even going to go on the scales for a week or two until I have gotten my ass back into gear.. between knee troubles that are slow to disappear, birthday dinners and a conference/city trip with dinners out: I think it's safe to say I might have gained a little back of what I lost. 

SO. As of tomorrow: No chocolate, no ice cream, no baked goods until christmas. Swimming twice a week and time to start with the crunches and push ups in the morning. 

Goal is to be back under 60 by christmas.


----------



## birdsintrees

Yeahright said:


> I'm so pissed...scale is up 1.5 pounds today and I have no clue why, yesterday was my "down day" and I couldn't have possibly ate more than 1200 calories...how is that even physically possible? The only thing I did different was have some Thai takeout spicy soup with seafood in it and no MSG, with clear broth - I don't know if it's sodium but that seems like a lot for some soup? I also had alka seltzer gold in the evening. I really really hope it goes down by tomorrow, gonna have to do another down day today to get it off, which I don't like because I feel like I'm starving myself two days in a row. Just feel so shitty today. It took me at least two weeks to lose that much and in one day - ONE - it's all f***ing back. Be nice if my body would act like a normal person and not freak out randomly all the time.


Eating 1200kcal is really a minimum you should stick to. At least that. Better eat a little more than that and burn it off with some extra exercise than eat less or you will not do your body any good. Plus it's not really going to make you feel good during the day either.

Plus: there are many, many reasons why your weight fluctuates slightly over the course of a few days. 1.5lbs extra than the day before doesn't mean you've gained that weight in fat/muscle/whatever. It could be that you are still digesting food from the day before. It could be you're retaining more fluid than the day before. Weigh yourself consistently at a similar time at day and look at a downwards trend over the course of a week rather than a loss every time you step on the scales.

EDIT: I just realized I responded to a slightly dated post. Feel free to ignore..


----------



## something987

Zoof said:


> Eating 1200kcal is really a minimum you should stick to. At least that. Better eat a little more than that and burn it off with some extra exercise than eat less or you will not do your body any good. Plus it's not really going to make you feel good during the day either.
> 
> Plus: there are many, many reasons why your weight fluctuates slightly over the course of a few days. 1.5lbs extra than the day before doesn't mean you've gained that weight in fat/muscle/whatever. It could be that you are still digesting food from the day before. It could be you're retaining more fluid than the day before. Weigh yourself consistently at a similar time at day and look at a downwards trend over the course of a week rather than a loss every time you step on the scales.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized I responded to a slightly dated post. Feel free to ignore..


People mentioned everything you said already in previous replies, but thanks...


----------



## birdsintrees

As I said in the edit: yes, I saw that after the post.


----------



## something987

I have been plateaued for like two weeks now...this is not acceptable. I actually gained weight today and yesterday somehow. I have no idea what is going on. So pissed. I should be losing a lot more than f***ing 2 lbs a month, and now I am gaining?? What in the honest f***. I keep getting to 60kg then bouncing right back up.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

So I'm making my latest attempt at weight loss public so I can get more motivation/tips/encouragement/what have you. I'm 5ft10, 211 lbs/95.7 kg right now, my worst was about 216 lbs/98 kg. I've tried a few dieting methods, mostly freehand tracking, but also tried Medifast (hated it) and weight watchers (fine, but for free I can just track calories). My exercise usually is walking, but I've joined a gym with my wife and her mother. We've used it 6 times over the past 3 weeks (didn't use it much on Thanksgiving week as I was preparing it this year). I'm trying to create a calorie deficit of 750 per day.

My biggest issues are of motivation and drinking. I used to be motivated by poor self-image, but that's not the case anymore. I also hate routine, as I'll get fed up with any tracking system I use. As for drinking, I'm too used to following up drinking with either idle snacking at best, binge eating at worst. I probably drink beer 3 times per week, and hard liquor once or twice a week. 

If anybody has any similar starts to their journeys and would to share how they got off the starting block, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## birdsintrees

Finally been able to compose a meal plan for breakfast and lunch that make me hit my macro goals on protein and fat over carbs. Apparently it is working: lost 300grams in the last 5 days and that is without any exercise other than my walk to work and walks to the shops. With a likely diagnosis of early stages of osteoarthritis to come through after some imaging; it's unlikely I'll be able to get back to my regular exercising anytime soon other than swimming. The timing is alright though; my gym membership runs out next week.

@bigstupidgrin congrats on the new attempt. Have you tried giving up drinking altogether for a while? Getting fed up is part of the deal and those are the moments where you can make a difference by pushing through it and finding some distraction. Keep going, your health is worth the investment


----------



## bigstupidgrin

@Zoof I think I might actually try a break from drinking after I finish my current growler. I don't want to give up drinking entirely but if it's the main thing holding me back, then it's time to assess priorities...


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Been in tears all day. Just need to vent somewhere.

I know I ate more than I should have for thanksgiving and my friend's weekend. All of my pants are tight and I feel heavy.

Since I have body dysmorphic disorder, I'm seeing a two hundred pound manly looking woman in the mirror. My face is huge, my arms are huge and this and that. I hope I'm just imagining things, because I'm under a lot of stress. 

I'm too scared to weigh myself, because I know it's going to give me a panic attack. A lot of eating disordered specialists say don't weigh yourself. All I know is that I was 135-140 last time...I am going to freak if I see the number go even more up. 

My clothes still fit, even though they're tight. I can still get into them. My measurements are around the same with an inch tape. 

Still, I hate feeling so hideous. I don't feel like eating anything. I'm mad at myself for allowing my body to gain.


----------



## something987

It's alright, I have been there for sure. Just stay off the scale for at least 1-2 days while you get back on track. Stress will drive up your cortisol and make you gain weight, so there's your motivation. But don't stress about being stressed lol. Put on some music and forget everything for a while.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

I'm too scared to weigh myself. Been thinking about my body non stop. I look so big in all mirrors. Does anyone have Bdd here?


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Update: I'm at 210.5 lbs. That's not too much different from my first post, but I'm down 3.7 pounds in my first 20 days of tracking calories (I was also weighing 208.6 yesterday morning, yeay fluctuations). A dive into data from my fitbit says I'm making a deficit of around 700 calories, and that's really close to what my weight loss is, so apparently the app is pretty accurate. 

My wife is having less luck with a much more extreme average deficit of 1,124 calories. For the most part she isn't going super low in calories to do this, but my question to the forum is how big of a deficit is too much? Is there a rough point where the body enters the dreaded starvation mode?


----------



## bigstupidgrin

CherishYourHeart said:


> I'm too scared to weigh myself. Been thinking about my body non stop. I look so big in all mirrors. Does anyone have Bdd here?


I used to growing up. I'm not proud of what I've let myself balloon up to, but in the past I used to feel bad about my body image 20-30 pounds ago. I'm afraid I don't have any good advice because I lost it coincidentally by entering a loving relationship that eventually turning into marriage.


----------



## something987

Still pretty plateaued with my weight, very frustrating... I asked my doctor for Actos to treat my insulin resistance but now that the black box warning is there, they don't use it. Yet they are fine with handing out psych meds with the same black box...

So now I am going to try some new supplements, vanadyl sulfate/vanadium and carnitine. If anyone has experience with them, feel free to share.


----------



## DirtySocks

bigstupidgrin said:


> So I'm making my latest attempt at weight loss public so I can get more motivation/tips/encouragement/what have you. I'm 5ft10, 211 lbs/95.7 kg right now, my worst was about 216 lbs/98 kg. I've tried a few dieting methods, mostly freehand tracking, but also tried Medifast (hated it) and weight watchers (fine, but for free I can just track calories). My exercise usually is walking, but I've joined a gym with my wife and her mother. We've used it 6 times over the past 3 weeks (didn't use it much on Thanksgiving week as I was preparing it this year). I'm trying to create a calorie deficit of 750 per day.
> 
> My biggest issues are of motivation and drinking. I used to be motivated by poor self-image, but that's not the case anymore. I also hate routine, as I'll get fed up with any tracking system I use. As for drinking, I'm too used to following up drinking with either idle snacking at best, binge eating at worst. I probably drink beer 3 times per week, and hard liquor once or twice a week.
> 
> If anybody has any similar starts to their journeys and would to share how they got off the starting block, I'd love to hear about it.


My motivation was and still is smaller size clothes as i had lots of issues finding and the fat rolls between my arms & my sides was very bothersome, bending in my knees was very bothersome & hurtful, i could not tie my shoes properly and all these daily things i could barely do without getting exhausted and then aggrevated.

I have hard time in general with starting things but once i start something then i have the same thing with stopping lol. :crazy:
By the time i found out i could motivate myself and others was to simply download motivational speeches (by Arnold/Stallone + the music: heroic for example) and listening to them before & after workouts.
Months went on and i was losing weight pretty damn fast if you ask me but i fucked it up several times with sleeping habits over and over again but you don't see me stopping cause none of those failures will ever stop me as i want to lose my fat/weight as much as i want breath 

And i don't wanna die at young age by cancer or other difficulties, may be diabetes which is a life long illness. A while ago i saw a fragment of what too much fat does inside of our bellies, that it surrounds all our crucial organs so to say and does not give them a break to fully do their jobs or let them rest.
I see my organs (in my head) covered/surrounded by fat as they are being choked and we all can imagine/know how much a person wants to breath and get rid of the "choker". 
After some time one of the organs may give up  I don't wanna be the person that lets that happen .

Now i'm fit and i dont feel my weight At ALL although i have way to go but i know that i won't stop no matter what.

Living in Belgium with famous chocolate/waffles & beer well i had to give it up too. I love a particular brand beer here but i had to choose between healthy body or fat one . You could for example train/exercise/rest for 6 days a week and 7th day eat/drink whateer you wanted.


Yesterday i started with crosstrainer to switch between that & stationary bike (got boring and it does not tax my muscles anymore) and i thought i'd not even last a min on it but i was wrong. With all those cardio exercises in the past months i have build up such endurance that i did a interval training on Crosstrainer with ease for 30m.

Gonna try the row machine, first have to learn how to do it correctly tho  and combine those 3.
So it would be like 15-30m row machine, 30m crosstrainer 30m stationary bike HIIT.


Exercise/workout easy but balancing the food intake is real hard  Especially when you lack self discipline (myself) and does not plan ahead.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

bigstupidgrin said:


> I used to growing up. I'm not proud of what I've let myself balloon up to, but in the past I used to feel bad about my body image 20-30 pounds ago. I'm afraid I don't have any good advice because I lost it coincidentally by entering a loving relationship that eventually turning into marriage.



I think I was just reacting to stress. Drinking shakeology and eating health. I feel better. Lost a few lbs. Just need to do some toning.


----------



## rhoynarqueen

Down over 40 lbs in around 6 months, from 265 to 225. 

Goal weight is around 160-170, with a more muscular build. 

I'm 5'3. Weighing myself tonight. Just because.


----------



## haephestia

haephestia said:


> Well, I started at about 147lb at the time of that post. Now down to 144.5lb which is nice, shedding a bit of water weight since I'm not eating so much shit on a regular basis X3. Have been meditating every day now for about 15-20 minutes which has been helping my focus quite a bit. Started C25k again, that was ugly but damn did I feel good after that first run. Going to run again once I'm done my classes.
> 
> Bumped up my Wellbutrin to 150mg/day so that's helping control my bingeing nicely. Even when I have the opportunity to binge or choose to eat shit, I've been able to easily refuse :3


Been some time since this post, so I'm checking in again for the new year! I did actually get going with C25k and can now comfortably run a 5k in about 30-35 minutes (depending on the day). My goals for the next 90 days are to get my time down, not sure by how much yet, as well as to exercise in some way every day. I aim to be at my goal weight at the end of the 90 days!

Highest Weight: 175 in '12
Start Weight: 160 in January '14
Re-Start Weight: 147.5 in October '14
Current weight: 136.5 

Gained back about 4lb over Christmas (goddamn family only knows how to eat their feelings) but I seem to have gotten rid of it again now. Turning 25 on Sunday and hoping to be under 135, it'd be a nice little reward, plus I have a wedding to go to at the end of January. Hoping to hit around 120 by the end of March.


----------



## something987

Still going at a snail's pace thanks to IR. 3 lbs a month tops and believe I fight for those three pounds. 1 year to lose 35 lbs. Ain't that some shit. I'm horrified at what my maintenance might end up being at this rate.

I finally measured myself after almost 20 lbs down. And I am still a whopping size 7/8 which is quite big for my frame/height. It's all in my butt and thighs. At least I can *kind of* recognize myself in the mirror again though...


----------



## JJkul

Hi.

Highest weight: 250-ish
Last time I wasn't overweight: 2002 at the latest, p much.
Current weight: 210
Net weight loss for 2014: About 25lbs
Goal Weight: I'm thinking maybe get down to 155-160, then get 5-10 lbs of muscle added to that.



I lost about 5 lbs in December, then gained back a few from Christmas stuff 

But I hope that 5 lb loss means I'm on the right track. I've been pretty consistently plateaued since May or June.


----------



## Cher Zee

Oh gosh, I'm the one who started this thread, but haven't done anything (or been on it) in a long long time.

Keep up the good work everyone! Unfortunately starting the year with a badly sprained knee. Ugh!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Start weight - 143lb
Current - 139lb
Goal - 129lb at first but preferably 125-120lb
Height - 5'3"

I lost 20 lb last year (and gained again  ) so hopefully I can do it again this year.


----------



## something987

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Start weight - 143lb
> Current - 139lb
> Goal - 129lb at first but preferably 125-120lb
> Height - 5'3"
> 
> I lost 20 lb last year (and gained again  ) so hopefully I can do it again this year.


We have similar stats (I am further along than you tho). What is your diet like?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Yeahright said:


> We have similar stats (I am further along than you tho). What is your diet like?


What do you mean further along? I carry most of my weight in my lower body. 

I want to try eating more fish but now it's definitely more varied; I get plenty of vegetables but I hate fruit. I want to try pescetarianism (sp?) or vegetarian foods for a while to see if that might keep the weight off. I've gone off meat. How about yours? I try to stick to around 1300 calories a day, trying to have at least 20/30 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## something987

isingthebodyelectric said:


> What do you mean further along? I carry most of my weight in my lower body.
> 
> I want to try eating more fish but now it's definitely more varied; I get plenty of vegetables but I hate fruit. I want to try pescetarianism (sp?) or vegetarian foods for a while to see if that might keep the weight off. I've gone off meat. How about yours? I try to stick to around 1300 calories a day, trying to have at least 20/30 minutes on the treadmill.


Further along toward my goal. My goal is lower than yours, I am at your goal weight right now. But starting stats are pretty similar. I also carry weight in my legs/hips mostly.

I eat keto right now because I have some insulin resistance going on from illness. I stay away from dairy and red meat. I eat stuff like turkey bacon, coconut oil, olive oil, pea protein, fish, salad, fats... My calories are almost the same as yours, they used to be a lot higher but metabolism has slowed down a whole lot with diet. Really sucks.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Yeahright said:


> Further along toward my goal. My goal is lower than yours, I am at your goal weight right now. But starting stats are pretty similar. I also carry weight in my legs/hips mostly.
> 
> I eat keto right now because I have some insulin resistance going on from illness. I stay away from dairy and red meat. I eat stuff like turkey bacon, coconut oil, olive oil, pea protein, fish, salad, fats... My calories are almost the same as yours, they used to be a lot higher but metabolism has slowed down a whole lot with diet. Really sucks.


Oh well done for that! Awesome. That's the lightest I've ever been (in my teens) was around 120lb. I don't know if I want to go any lower. 

I stay away from dairy also because I'm intolerant but it makes it more difficult to get my calcium and proteins into my diet. Which is annoying. I try not to eat red meat - I've gone off burgers and things majorly. Not that I ate them very much anyway - rarely ever ate steak. I can never find turkey bacon here, unfortunately. 

What exercise do you do?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Yeahright said:


> I eat keto right now because I have some insulin resistance going on from illness. My calories... ...used to be a lot higher but metabolism has slowed down a whole lot with diet. Really sucks.


Protein & veggies.


----------



## something987

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Protein & veggies.


What does this have to do with what I wrote


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Yeahright said:


> What does this have to do with what I wrote


Nevermind my previous comment, I was mistaken to offer a suggestion. I wish you good luck & better health.


----------



## something987

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nevermind my previous comment, I was mistaken to offer a suggestion. I wish you good luck & better health.


Ok..?


----------



## DemonAbyss10

So, since starting a HIIT regimen at the start of this week, will post weekly results (although my goal is more of an overall strength/toning than weight loss, I will still post it here.)

Height::: 6'4.5"
Starting Weight (1/12/15)::: 225lbs
Current Weight(1/15/15)::: 228lbs
Target Weight::: Doesn't exist. I view whatever losses I get as an aftereffect of training. Also best not to make one for me as I know that making one specific target will discourage me.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Ok

Current Weight : 73kg fatso
Goal Weight : 64 kg 

Going to do gym and diet.


----------



## jhon87

Cardio and yoga is the best natural way to get body in shape without any harm effect. Losing weight is not a big deal.


----------



## Cher Zee

Well I'm back and trying again.

I gave up junk food and sweets. Odd because I didn't think I was eating that much, then realized I was grabbing some here and there at work when there's always food around from meetings.

Interesting to see how this will go....


----------



## JoetheBull

Haven't done this in a while.

Back down to 223.5 lbs (last week was 234 lbs)


----------



## JoetheBull

Fell off track and started drinking soda again and eating candy. Restarting again. weight went up to 229.5 lbs


----------



## EyesOpen

Alright...back at it again. I'm counting calories using myfitnesspal which is so much more user friendly than sparkpeople (what I was using before). My sister has lost 30 lbs since December while using it and I can see it on her. So that's motivating even though I felt really burnt out on counting calories prior to this point in time. I've gone a week with it and 2.5 lbs down so far. So...here goes. 98 lbs to go... Lol


----------



## AdroElectro

I thought about creating a new thread for this, but this one seems appropriate enough. I've really let myself go, mainly due to depression. I want to get back in shape, and I think recording my progress once a month will help in two ways. One, by posting it on a public forum I will be held accountable, and be less likely to quit. Two, keeping track of progress turns it into a bit of a real life RPG, and makes it sort of fun. 

For exercise I will run on a treadmill for 30 minutes 5 days a week, and slowly build up my speed. I will also follow these 3 programs. Welcome to the one hundred push ups training program two hundred sit-ups The Twenty Pull-ups Challenge | The Twenty Pullups Challenge

For diet I have come up with a high protein high potassium diet in the range of 1800-2100 calories. 
Breakfast - Multivitamin, cereal, cup of V8. 
Snack 1 - Pineapple greek yogurt 
lunch - Banana and frozen burrito 
snack 2 - Half cup of mixed nuts 
Post treadmill run - cup of chocolate milk 
Dinner - frozen burrito and protein shake (muscle milk)

So this is day 1 of month 1
Weight - 154.4 lbs
Body fat- 17%
Chin-ups - 8
Push-ups - 27
"Sit-ups" - 21
Treadmill - 30 minutes at 5.0 mph

And I'll do a monthly pic as well.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Korvyna

What the heck... Why not have one more place where I can hold myself accountable. I technically started on June 3 at 183.8 lbs. As of now I'm down to 163.2 lbs. 

Starting: 183.8 lbs
Current: 163.2 lbs
Goal: 130 lbs 

I'm working with a nutrition coach in town and following her plan. So far, it's really been working for me. Let's see if I can remember to come back and update....


----------



## zara1

i dnt know why people are sick of it . i mean w=eight losing what the big deal in it? why people are not happy with what the already have???


----------



## JoetheBull

I really went off course here (depression, lack of wanting to live, work, etc has been causing a lot of problems when it comes to weight loss). I went back up to 248 lbs which I haven't been for more than a year and a half. 

Currently I am 247.6 lbs


----------



## Korvyna

Korvyna said:


> Starting: 183.8 lbs
> Current: 163.2 lbs
> Goal: 130 lbs


Quick update... Not major mind blowing progress, but I am down to 160.7 now. Come on 150s!


----------



## AdroElectro

This is month 3 day 1.

I didn't do SHIT during month 1, and most of month 2. In fact I went on vacation, stuffed my face like crazy, and ended up gaining weight. Surprisingly my body fat % is down, but I think that's because I haven't drank enough water today, that can skew the results. Also I tried to make up for being lazy and overeating by skipping from 5 mph to 6 mph and hurt my ankle. So now I can't run at all.  That's okay though I'll use a recumbent bike this month, and hopefully be able to run again next month. 

Weight: 159.2
Body fat: 16.6%


----------



## Korvyna

Korvyna said:


> _8/26/15
> Starting: 183.8 lbs_
> _Current: 160.7 lbs_
> _Goal: 130 lbs_


Today was 157.2. And I'm changing my goal weight to 140...because I think to get to 130 I'm going to have to give up muscle more so than fat, and I'm not willing to do that. =) 

Also, a pic from where I started, and where I am now.


----------



## EyesOpen

Korvyna said:


> Today was 157.2. And I'm changing my goal weight to 140...because I think to get to 130 I'm going to have to give up muscle more so than fat, and I'm not willing to do that. =)
> 
> Also, a pic from where I started, and where I am now.
> View attachment 398618



Fantastic before/after pics!! Nice work


----------



## something987

Just 11 more pounds to go, I'm at about 2 lbs a week and finally the weight is coming off again even after I fell off the wagon. My only thing is now I have a bunch of loose skin cellulite and stretch marks. Anyone found any rememdies for these? Dry skin brushing never did anything and I'm not about to invest in creams that don't work. I'm thinking home remedies are best? Also my skin has been breaking out like crazy.


----------



## Korvyna

> _9/25/2015
> Starting: 183.8 lbs__
> Current: 157.2 lbs
> Goal: 130 lbs_


After two solid weeks of consistent workouts and sticking to my plan... I'm down to 155.8 lbs this morning. Was down a little more earlier this week, but I'm hoping I'm building more muscle from all the working out. roud:


----------



## Korvyna

10/1/15:
Starting 183.8 lbs
Current: 155.8 lbs
Goal: 140 lbs (modified it because I'm already smaller than I intended to get clothes wise)

10/18/15:
Current weight: 146 lbs

:kitteh:


----------



## Korvyna

Geez... Where did everyone in this thread go?! I'm at 142 now and working on maintaining! I'm totally happy with how I look in my clothes again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Current: 170 lbs
Goal: 155 lbs

I'm not good at this pound calculating thing.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Back down to 160lb after some time of lovesickness and no appetite!


----------



## Korvyna

Koheleth said:


> Back down to 160lb after some time of lovesickness and no appetite!


Oh, I totally know how this feels. This is what got me into the 140s...


----------



## LittleHawk

Start weight: 133lbs
Goal weight: 126lbs

I will be having a foot operation in December which will result in me being off my feet for a few weeks. Combined with Christmas I will be happy just to maintain weight! BUT eventually I want to creep back down to 125 so I will be using this thread to keep fresh in my mind my exercise and healthy eating routine.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Korvyna said:


> Oh, I totally know how this feels. This is what got me into the 140s...


Haha, great isn't it. No desire for food - so few calories in. No desire for sleep - that many more calories out. Viola, glorious deficit! If it didn't hurt so dang much, I'd recommend it for everyone, heh


----------



## Korvyna

Koheleth said:


> Haha, great isn't it. No desire for food - so few calories in. No desire for sleep - that many more calories out. Viola, glorious deficit! If it didn't hurt so dang much, I'd recommend it for everyone, heh


Yep! I think I was only eating breakfast and then a little bit at dinner. Had some serious caloric deficits going on!!!


----------



## Danse Macabre

Start weight: 73ks
Goal weight: 60kgs

I only started yesterday but I feel so overwhelmed. I had anorexia for 6 years so to me, being a couple of kilos overweight is just....I mean, I felt fat when I was underweight, so I can't begin to explain how I feel now. I've done two hours of exercise today and yesterday, and it just doesn't feel like enough.

I'm scared I don't know how to lose weight like a normal healthy person. I don't want to go back to my old ways but I'm worried that if I don't feel like I'm losing enough, I will.

Ugh


----------



## AdroElectro

Danse Macabre said:


> Start weight: 73ks
> Goal weight: 60kgs
> 
> I only started yesterday but I feel so overwhelmed. I had anorexia for 6 years so to me, being a couple of kilos overweight is just....I mean, I felt fat when I was underweight, so I can't begin to explain how I feel now. I've done two hours of exercise today and yesterday, and it just doesn't feel like enough.
> 
> I'm scared I don't know how to lose weight like a normal healthy person. I don't want to go back to my old ways but I'm worried that if I don't feel like I'm losing enough, I will.
> 
> Ugh


I shall join you on this quest! If Korvyana can do it we can too! 

Start weight: 74 kgs
Goal weight: 61 kgs


----------



## Danse Macabre

AdroElectro said:


> I shall join you on this quest! If Korvyana can do it we can too!
> 
> Start weight: 74 kgs
> Goal weight: 61 kgs


Wooo a buddy! ^_^ We can totally do it. It will be difficult over Christmas but... doable. It has to be!


----------



## Korvyna

Starting 183.8 lbs
Current: 138.4 lbs
Goal: 140 lbs 

Not only did I meet my goal, but I passed it!


----------



## Danse Macabre

After a week of doing two hours of cardio a day, and only eating 1000 calories I have lost exactly no weight. I'm getting impatient. Get yo shit together, body. :bored:


----------



## Danse Macabre

It's been just under a month and I've lost just under three kilos - I was 73, now I'm 70.3. I'll probably plateau soon because I haven't been doing any exercise for half of that time, as I've been ill and will remain ill for a little while. But still. Results!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Was fasting for 20 hours from 12pm to 8am. Felt like I'm drunk or something. I really despise this mental degradation caused by caloric deficit. Was listening to some degenerate music to accompany the rot of my mind.

Breakfast after fasting for 20 hours was glorious, though.


----------



## Danse Macabre

A diagnosis of Fibromyalgia has caused my old anorexic ways to kick in full force. I'm not going to update here any more, I'm losing weight way too fast and it's nothing to be proud of


----------



## Ace Face

Danse Macabre said:


> A diagnosis of Fibromyalgia has caused my old anorexic ways to kick in full force. I'm not going to update here any more, I'm losing weight way too fast and it's nothing to be proud of


Hit me up if you want to talk about it! <3


----------



## Ace Face

Just got a new gym membership. I went ahead and committed to a year long program. I need to keep things going! This is the year of my best health yet.


----------



## Jna0rao

September15 - 73kg
December15 - 60kg
simply due eating only when I was really hungry (some days, a slice of bread a day), not sleeping much (but that was usual).
I didn't really wan't to loose weight, but I was depressed so it came as a side effect. So if you wanna loose weight, get yourself some depressions and watch the kilos disapear!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Start weight: 138,4kgs
Goal weight: 100kgs

According to my calculations I'd need 120 16 hour fasts to reach the goal D: .


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Current weight: 137,9kgs
Goal weight: 100kgs
Lost so far: 0,5kg.

Done two 16 hour fasts so far.

Finished the second one today on 16:00. 

I'm doing fasting because being on caloric deficit is an absolute nightmare for me, so I prefer to contain larger caloric deficit to a single day instead of feeling miserable and unable to focus and dizzy and having decreased motoric skills every day.
Finished the fast with a 1000 kcal deficit.

Stayed hungry and miserable for whole night despite eating 2500kcal. It's like my organism is always demanding caloric balance.
Eating last meal now. Should be at 1000 kcal deficit when I'll wake up. Not very impressive.

It annoys me that I can't function normally when on deficit.


----------



## KC

Hey guys, have this bit of a conundrum which I hope you guys can give some feedback to. 

Before that, current stats. 

Age: 25
Height: 5'10.5
Weight: 105 kilos

Target: 75 kilos

Started actively working out beginning of December. When I started, I believe I was somewhere around 110 to 113, but after close to two months now, I'm at 105 kilos. 

Problem is, it's been a plateau there for the past week which confuses me cause I'm at an average of 2,000 to 2,500 caloric deficit each day. I eat only once per day - with that single meal being around the 1,200 to 1,600 calorie range. Macros are 2:1 protein and carbs. 

I do cardio every single day - 3 hour walks (finding it hard to run but hopefully soon), weight lifting and strength training every other day in the gym. 

Friends and family state that I appear thinner and am starting to shape up in terms of muscle. Some clothes are getting looser which is something cool. 

Thing is, I still feel that I should be losing weight (with that caloric deficit) but I'm not. 

Some people claim it's water retention in my body while others claim that it's the body building that increases or retains my mass (which I don't really buy).


----------



## Danse Macabre

I'm back on track with my diet ^_^ 

Start weight: 73kgs (Dec 2015)
Current weight: 64.5kgs (So excited to almost lose 10!!!)

I've probably lost the weight too fast but it has made me feel so much better about myself and now I'm content to lose it slowly and healthily. 

I have found low carb diet is a godsend - being in ketosis and not suffering from any hunger has made weight loss so easy. I feel like I'm cheating! I definitely recommend it. I've been snacking on cheese and pickled onions, so weird but so delicious. 

:kitteh:


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Current weight: 137,9kgs
> Goal weight: 100kgs
> Lost so far: 0,5kg.
> 
> Done two 16 hour fasts so far.
> 
> Finished the second one today on 16:00.
> 
> I'm doing fasting because being on caloric deficit is an absolute nightmare for me, so I prefer to contain larger caloric deficit to a single day instead of feeling miserable and unable to focus and dizzy and having decreased motoric skills every day.
> Finished the fast with a 1000 kcal deficit.
> 
> Stayed hungry and miserable for whole night despite eating 2500kcal. It's like my organism is always demanding caloric balance.
> Eating last meal now. Should be at 1000 kcal deficit when I'll wake up. Not very impressive.
> 
> It annoys me that I can't function normally when on deficit.


136,5kg
Goal weight: 100kgs
Lost so far: 1,9kg.

My INFJ friend has adviced me to take caffeine to avoid dizziness and that only black coffee counts as fasting. It worked.


----------



## Bitlost

I'm checking now from my book as I suspect my memory has a leak again, I'm 40 so I can have poor memory already, right?

2012 January 1st weight was around 140kg, that is 308 pounds, reading was with old mechanical scale so is probably somewhat off, however when changing to new scale, new scale did show higher readings.

2015 August 14th it says 110kg which is 242 pounds this is first reading with new bathroom scale, also I started weighting and logging all I eat, before this point I just ride bike and did exercise without looking much to what I eat.

This morning's weight was 89.3kg, which is 196.46 pounds, I'm starting to change my diet and exercise now to gain fitness more than loosing fat. 

I don't have target weight actually.

Target fat percentage is 13-15 range, my best estimate of current fat percentage is 19.7% but it is based on BMI so it is more or less off, I'm sure.

One of my dreams is to be able to run at least a mile without walking even once during the mile, at some point during next summer not specific date set. 
Last summer I could do no more than 100 meters of slow jogging and I had to resort to walking, max HR, ran out of air and legs started to feel it, despite I could ride bicycle 1 hour pushing as hard as I could whole time. That was not on level ground either, so it must be that different muscles need to be trained.


----------



## Bitlost

88.2kg / ~194 pounds, 1kg / 2.2 pounds a week, I saw even once 87.2, but that was after loosing lot of sweat, slowly it is coming down, even I eat now more, but also I exercise more or at least try to, getting enough protein and not too much sodium is bit of challenge.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> 136,5kg
> Goal weight: 100kgs
> Lost so far: 1,9kg.
> 
> My INFJ friend has adviced me to take caffeine to avoid dizziness and that only black coffee counts as fasting. It worked.


135kg
Goal Weight: 99kgs
Lost so far: 3,4kg.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Start weight: 73kgs (Dec 2015)
Goal weight: 60ks

Current weight: 60.9

WOOOOO!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Okay, managed to crash completely and get back to the same weight I started with in two weeks. Fuck.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Start weight: 73kgs
Goal weight: 60kgs

Current weight: 59.2kgs. Yay! I'm just gonna keep dieting the way I am but my weight loss has really tapered off and I'm happy with it this way. I'm not too bothered about losing more, so I'll just see how I go.


----------



## Veggie

Alright, I'm getting serious with this. I tend to hold myself accountable for things when I put them on the forum, so here goes. I like this thread idea :kitteh:

I've dealt with weight fluctuations my entire life. When I felt my best I was about 130ish (I'm 5'9") ...and that's what I want to get back to at least. That was eating pretty strictly vegetarian (some fish occasionally) and at least walking a couple miles a day if I wasn't working out - on my lunch break, whenever I could squeeze it in. In high school I weighed in the low 120's. That was before a lot of alcohol and sitting at desks all day and I was dancing a few times a week (a lot of ballet, and pointe at one point). I just wasn't really a big eater either, and I find that to be the case when I'm not focused on food. I have a smaller frame and I just feel more like "me" when I'm on the skinnier side.

For about the past year I've pretty much just been eating a meal a day because it's an expensive time consuming hassle, and then drinking my dinner. (Usually wine). I've gotten away from the vegetarianism. Food is usually either fish or chicken (I've developed this gross obsession with hot wings to like make up for lost time or something since I did the veggie thing for nine years lol. Healthier, I eat a lot of salmon with spinach) because the protein counters the wine and keeps me from feeling hyperglycemic. I really like the ceremony and rituals that go into drinking and eating, and I'd rather spend my money on one meal out than spending the same at the grocery store for meals throughout the day.

I've had a problem with binge-purge behavior in the past, and I was bulimic in college (actually ended up gaining about ten pounds though because I'd get dehydrated and my body would cling to water weight). I've also been obsessed with cleanses and fasts before. The longest I've done was about 5 days. I bought some kit at a health store with vitamins and certain supplements and what not to get through it and I went to a Reiki practitioner several times throughout. Honestly, I felt AMAZING afterwards. Once I got past day three it was easy. 

I've done that a lot throughout the years - the three day juice fast. It's the only thing that can fully flush out my face and get the pressure levels in my stomach back to where I want them. (Does anyone know what I mean by this? I feel like it partially has something to do with lymphatic drainage). My stomach shrinks and I don't get as hungry and I vanquish my craving demons and it just makes everything else from there easier even if it sucks.










I've lost about thirteen solid pounds in the past couple of months just getting active moving around as a massage therapist and I want to keep it going. I've been lenient about officially dieting because the whole binge-purge cycle is one I've been trying to avoid, and I'm afraid I'd end up gaining again instead, but realistically, you do need to do something more purge-like and extreme at least initially if you're seriously trying to lose weight in a set amount of time-in a more controlled way. I've never read a diet book that suggested otherwise (I've read like all of them, LOL) and that's been my experience too. Usually it's at least two weeks to a month of a more strict adherence.

SO. Today I'm starting with no wine. I have a lunch with a friend tomorrow that we scheduled a while ago, so I think I'm going to start the juice fast Thursday. Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and then Easter Sunday I'll feel all renewed and it'll be in spirit with the season. Hopefully I'll be all self controlled by then too and won't be tempted by chocolate eggs and other such stuffs. 

From there though I'm really not sure what's next. Lol. So I'm going to make a list of pitfalls I've run into in the past and try to develop something avoiding those:

*Focusing on calories instead of on how foods make me feel or what combinations I'm eating them in. This just never works for me. I've found a TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) approach to work better. Breaking foods into properties like "fire" or "wind" or "water" ...idk, maybe it's weird, but it's effective 

*Not having sufficient hot sauce on hand. One of my girl friends and I heard that Giselle would carry hot sauce around with her all the time to keep her metabolism up and we started keeping some in our purse. Lol.

*Trying to focus on meditation and yoga and what not and achieving some sort of sense of inner peace. I do better with like kick boxing, binging on Netflix to occupy my mind while stretching the entire time-using little free weights-etc. Otherwise I'll start obsessing over how much I want a beer and it'll become this whole issue. Maybe Gandhi or someone says I should overcome this, but I don't really care. Having a beer is just better than doing yoga. And telling myself inspired stories in my mind and what not is just better than clearing it.

*Doing the one meal a day. It does slow down my metabolism. But then the three meals thing does too. Grazing throughout works best.

*^But then because of that, I start to miss the ceremony and rituals and inevitably binge. So in the past I've gotten sparkling water, put it in a champagne glass, etc to keep it fun

*Trying to make myself enjoy fruit. Idk. I'm just not a big fruit person. Lol. I love almost all veggies though, and I can eat them as a main course. I do like to juice too, and there's a couple vegan places nearby with juicers who make all kinds of fun concoctions to give them a kick and I'll have to take advantage of them more because enzymes and what not.

*Sometimes I'll start to feel depersonalized, and I've found that this stomach band I have helps to make me feel more...binded? ...to a sense of personal reality. And it makes your stomach sweat too. 

*Making work outs either too ambitious so I never do them, or not ambitious enough and I get bored. I think I'm going to just start with a daily elliptical routine to start and then find a dance class. I don't have to do like every class a gym offers, just a dance class.​
Thinking I might buy some Kombucha as a wine substitute for the next few days.

And I'll probably use this as a log to complain some too xD


----------



## Veggie

Okay - plan.

*Tonight* - Cry into a bowl of pasta sans wine
*Tomorrow* - Eat healthy so that detoxing isn't a nightmare next day and go into hyper drive with my to do list so I'm not additionally stressed while fasting
*Thursday, Friday, Saturday* - Juice fast getting fresh juice from nearby vegan places. Try to get out and moving around without overdoing it. Maybe find something fun to do in the city. If I need to just lay in bed watching TV all day or something cursing existence though that's fine too.
*Sunday* - Lots of veggies to ease back into eating.
*Monday* - Start working out.

For the next two weeks - No alcohol.

And I think I'm going to alternate with my diet every couple weeks. It's hard to go low carb eating vegetarian, and it's hard for me to lose stubborn water weight eating carbs. So I think I'm going to do vegan-low carb-vegan-low carb. Or at least one rotation for the next month, starting with the vegan bit. Then maybe both will seem like treats mixing it up too.

I still don't know what to do about meal frequency though, or what to budget for. Hmm.


----------



## sudo

I have terrible sleep patterns (sleep deprived), and I don't eat healthy, but I am thin (not underweight).

I walk a lot and take vitamin supplements, though. I see no reason to radically change my appearance because I don't date and don't have any interest in a relationship atm. I am likely one of those who will be forever alone.

Unless I hulk up, get plastic surgery, or become a billionaire or something.



* *




or find my soulmate


----------



## Veggie

So I stuck to the no wine and went to the Olive Garden with a gift card I had from something to get rid of it and got the mushroom ravioli and got real gross with it - like dumped Alfredo sauce on what already existed as sauce. It was so rich though that I only really had a few bites. I was kinda starting to feel sugar withdrawal too (I really have been drinking too much lately, and I've been insomniac having panic attacks, jacked up on adrenaline) so I got a sprite.

Last night was a fun filled night of sleep paralysis (I'm probably dehydrated) and stomach pressure changes making me feel kind of pukey, but I feel better today. Most sleep I've gotten in a while overall. My back is burning though. I went to an energy healer before who's just attributed that to toxin collection, and I kind of prefer to leave it at that too. Again, works better for me than breaking it all down too scientifically. In the past, I'll just go out and buy a heating pad and leave it on for a few hours or so. Back starts sweating, pain disappears, and I'm able to crack it to keep it from getting stiff. (I used to go to a chiropractor all the time for basic maintenance and now I can crack my own lower back pretty much daily). So I'm on my way to do that now. Will probably also get a soy latte for the magnesium and diuretic effect, and maybe a breakfast wrap (egg and mushroom?) - I might actually do the three meals thing today for stabilization. Tomorrow I'll start with no or minimal caffeine, no coffee. (I don't drink a ton of it anyway).

Gained about a pound and a half (I've been fluctuating pretty much daily around the two mark), but I'm sure I'll take it off and a little more some by Sunday. Maybe I'll update again then so I'm not continually spamming this thread in the meantime. Or maybe I'll need to bitch while I fast. Muaha.


----------



## Veggie

Yea, I'm gonna spam (I mean, I think OP says this is allowed ) because I want to cheat so badly right now.

Yesterday I did the breakfast wrap, and then turkey, cheese, tomato and lettuce wraps for lunch. Kombucha for dinner, and then Emergen-ZZZ for the melatonin. Only got about three hours of sleep (lots of nightmares!) but I'm not tired, so whatever.

I almost convinced myself to go ahead and get something small at the vegan restaurant today (I mean, it's all healthy) but I stuck to my plan. Got some kind of beat-celery-carrot juice for breakfast, and straight carrot juice for lunch.

I scheduled a massage for this afternoon to get blood and lymph and all that (so like circulation would be the word) moving better and it was intense. Super deep tissue. I honestly feel kind of loopy right now having just finished the carrot juice. Lol. Found a straw to chew on though.

I think I'm gonna force myself out and about walking all day tomorrow.


----------



## WickerDeer

@Veggie I found your posts so inspiring and I think I am going to do something similar in this thread. 

I am going to go no-wine for two weeks as well (IDK why, but it seems like a good goal), and it helps to be able to write about what I do in the evenings for me...like going for walks or what not. So plan on spamming the thread with that as well. 

And then I also really like juicing and so I will plan on juicing for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, but not for dinner, depending on family...which I'm not sure about their schedules yet. 

And...beyond that, I am not sure except to continue to avoid wine. To Be Continued...I will decide the schedule of the diet on Sunday...*shrugs sheepishly* 

But I have really needed a change and have probably gained five pounds in the last week, so I want to stop that and move back towards health. It really helps to be able to vent and just express about things, so I am hoping this thread is a good place for that and also that it will help me stay accountable to goals.


----------



## Veggie

Meltedsorbet said:


> @Veggie I found your posts so inspiring and I think I am going to do something similar in this thread.
> 
> I am going to go no-wine for two weeks as well (IDK why, but it seems like a good goal), and it helps to be able to write about what I do in the evenings for me...like going for walks or what not. So plan on spamming the thread with that as well.


That's awesome!! It'll be fun to have a buddy doing this with me! 

And I'm glad I won't be spamming alone, haha.

I like hearing people's stories.



Meltedsorbet said:


> And...beyond that, I am not sure except to continue to avoid wine. To Be Continued...I will decide the schedule of the diet on Sunday...*shrugs sheepishly*


Yea, I'm going to figure out what exactly two weeks of vegan eating looks like on Sunday too.

I kind of like it better that way - one step at a time 

So, last night I didn't officially cheat, but my last juice of the day was more a smoothie. Still. All raw ingredients, and with almond milk. I was like - so almond _juice_, right? Lol. I was getting light headed though, and I needed a little more consistency.

I got it at this place that's a little further, but better quality. More options. I just picked up all three juices for today at once a little earlier so that I wouldn't make another smoothie exception. They have people do that a lot there, so they put the second two in special little bottles for me. Breakfast's was kind of bitter, I don't remember what all was in it - ginger, celery, some other stuff. Lunch's is a lot of kale. And then dinner is mostly watermelon ...which is still kind of a treat.

Last night I was like pounding waters too. Lol. I wasn't even that thirsty, but I think I compulsively crushed like six bottles. (I don't know, maybe it was entertaining me to think of them as beers ). I still feel like I'm retaining a lot of that weight though. 

But. I did get on the scale this morning and I'd lost three pounds. So I officially broke through that stubborn two pound mark I was fluctuating at and lost one more.

No headaches or any big discomfort yet either, which has been awesome. Skin and eyes are just a little lackluster. And when I woke up this morning I had that kinda toxic feeling you get in your chest right before getting sick or after a first big work out, but it's gone now. I think my massage therapist beat me up a little 

Got a little deflated this morning finding something that reminded me of a bad time, long story, so I decided to make today more about organizing my closet, cleaning out my emails, etc. I guess I think of this all as "losing weight" too - and I do wonder how it impacts us energetically what with the whole mind-body connection thing. And then I used to be all about Feng Shui and that relation to our space.

Tomorrow I think I'm gonna go to a museum I haven't been to yet downtown or something and walk around.


----------



## WickerDeer

Yesterday was successful until the evening--I made a juice of old carrots and ginger (so it wasn't that good as the carrots weren't really very fress) for breakfast, and then in the afternoon was lemon, cucumber, carrot, etc. So it went fine until the evening when I did not follow plan and drank wine, and the result is that I feel annoyed and guilty.

I think evenings are the hardest for me, and so this evening I am going to try out this technique of prismacolor on black paper, and so I think it would be a great way to try to depict or capture sunset colors, or the colors of that on water, so I will go out and find a spot to start a drawing, or just do some little quick studies. I am excited about this experience, and then going to bed early to try to force my sleep schedule towards waking up very early. 

So results are that I did lose like a pound or two of water weight from yesterday, but the more noticeable ones may be that the morning is more enjoyable as I am feeling better in general and am excited about this evening.


----------



## Veggie

Meltedsorbet said:


> So it went fine until the evening when I did not follow plan and drank wine, and the result is that I feel annoyed and guilty.


I cheated tonight too if it makes you feel better  Not with wine, but with food and coffee.

The juice fast did not have the effect it normally does. Ugh. Getting older. I think I'm going to try it again after the month when my metabolism is hopefully better. Result was just kind of feeling plugged up and bloated. (So the opposite of the usual).

Plus, I realized that everything is going to be closed tomorrow, so if I was planning on eating, I'd have to get food today.

Went to the vegan restaurant for food to go, and was like f it...I'm having dinner too. It's basically been three days. I got a spinach wrap with vegan cheese and sweet potato fries. A broccoli and faux meat dish to go with brown rice (which I ate half of once I got back ).

Then I ran out for a coconut milk latte. Coconut is technically a fruit right?  Juice!

I was explaining my logic to the flamboyant barista and dude was funny. Telling me all about his diet and cheats too. And he looked good. Happens to the best of us 

I ended up going back for a second one, haha, and only got through like a couple of sips before feeling heavily drugged. It's in the fridge downstairs now. I remember this happening after a fast when I drank caffeine before with a friend. We kept talking about being "on" caffeine and nobody thought it was funny but us, which made it funnier of course.

It was overcast and drizzly, so I didn't walk again either. Spent most of the day dicking around online. Though yesterday I did succeed at organizing all my clothes, clearing some more out, and tearing apart all my old photo albums and buying a new one. I told you a little bit about what happened with family stuff, don't wanna go into detail, and then I've been unsure what to do about some of my college and hs photos since exes and stuff. So does that leave throwing out, like, basically all of my pics of significant times in my life? Not doing that. But I'm heavily trimming. I think the only pic I have left of just me and an SO is from prom...because prom. I stuck to the diet yesterday too. Just the juices and water.

I think Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday (or maybe until Wednesday evening ) I might do a steamed broccoli fast. Solid food, vegan, but hopefully another chance to reboot metabolism and digestion a little more. And it's super fibrous. 



Meltedsorbet said:


> I think evenings are the hardest for me, and so this evening I am going to try out this technique of prismacolor on black paper, and so I think it would be a great way to try to depict or capture sunset colors, or the colors of that on water, so I will go out and find a spot to start a drawing, or just do some little quick studies. I am excited about this experience, and then going to bed early to try to force my sleep schedule towards waking up very early.


Ooh, that's a good idea.

Actually my mom just sent me an adult coloring book and a bunch of markers in a care package because she's adorable like that. Lol.


----------



## WickerDeer

@_Veggie_

I think that's so neat that you're going through and organizing your clothes and old photos to trim what you connect with in your life regularly, as well as the cleanse and new diet. I like how holistic it is. I didn't mention this in reply to another post of yours, but I also enjoyed learning some about Ayurveda, which separates foods into catagories by dosha, which is similar to what you described. I also try to just listen to my body and try to imagine what it might need based on past experiences with foods and understanding of nutrition. 

I've been enjoying live sauerkraut juice (so like a vegetarian probiotic), which I thought of when you mentioned you felt bloated. For some reason I feel like it makes me happier when I drink it. I don't know what it would be in ayurveda--sour, salty, and maybe a little bitter.

I've seen adult coloring books in the stores--they look beautiful. How sweet of her!

So--here's my update:

Yesterday was successful--I just made a juice in the morning with bok choi, carrots, these beets, and I had an old bottle of berry juice that I mixed. And then later juiced half a watermelon to the mix. And I even had some left over for this morning, though I admit I am kind of hungry after finishing it off.

I didn't really do much drawing--I think I failed to anticipate how fast suns go down, so I went for a night walk with pepper spray, in an area with lighting and some people around...it was nice.

I saw, among other things, gigantic sea-lions swirling around in the dark water below. The fish businesses usually throw out their old whatever stuff from tanks (maybe from oyster tanks?) into the water in the evening, and so the sea lions swarm around below to eat it, and to call for it in loud growl/barking noises. They are interesting in the day, but at night they seem like entirely different creatures with their dark, slick bodies reflecting the little light from moon or lamps. And they also look huge and powerful at night and up close, so I can see why they are named them sea 'lions.' 

When I was looking off the dock, into the water that stretched into deep darkness, I heard a kind of clapping noise. There were at least two creatures, one of which I heard but could only see a slightly darker rippling in the water, and the other which would just kind of float its head out of the water without moving, and they did not seem like splashing sealions or seals, like the ones feeding closer to the shore. And were just hanging out in the same places for the most part. I wondered about the stories of mermaids and selkies, how they must seem. (And also aliens.) And after standing in the silence for some time just looking, and also wondering how silly and pointless it seems to be looking off into the darkness at a noise and thinking about selkies, the creature began making a knocking noise--like hitting two rocks together, out in the water. And I realized it was a sea otter opening a clam with a rock. It made me feel really good to think of them going about their lives so peacefully in the darkness and water, which seems so mysterious and threatening in some ways. One also began 'mewing' out in the more distant water somewhere.


And for diet next week...I am not sure, but no wine. I will have to figure it out by this evening--dinners will be normal, and then I'm not sure about the earlier meals in the day. Perhaps raw vegetables and fruit, or vegetable dishes. I like the idea of the steamed broccoli fast though I hadn't heard of it--one of my favorite qualities of fasting and limiting foods is you don't really have to think about what to eat or cook for a while since it's so limited and planned. It's a nice mental break and focus on other things--I like the idea of organizing other things and letting them go as well.


----------



## narawithherthought

wow, I never have idea that Perc has thread like this. 

I will try military diet tomorrow. They said that this diet is effective to reduce 4-10 pounds in 3 days which is interesting. I need to loss my weight at least 4 pounds for graduating ceremony. 
My weight is 57 kg (125 pounds), I want to loss 7-10 kg (20-22 pounds).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Currently my weight is 59 kg (130 pounds). I need to lose 12 kg. It seems that I have not been drinking enough water and I have to drink at least 3 litres a day. No more soda drinks and I'm cutting down on desserts.


----------



## Veggie

Meltedsorbet said:


> I've been enjoying live sauerkraut juice (so like a vegetarian probiotic), which I thought of when you mentioned you felt bloated. For some reason I feel like it makes me happier when I drink it. I don't know what it would be in Ayurveda


You had me pulling out old books on Ayurveda  We went over it a little bit when I went to school for massage therapy. I like the idea of just trying to pump up prana or kundalini energy generally. (Kind of what we see as metabolism I guess).

I've never heard of live sauerkraut juice before. I'm doing a Kombucha fast though instead of the broccoli for the next three days. Raw with lots of probiotics too. Plus it's lower calorie than juicing (so, okay, I guess I pay attention to this _some_, lol) with lots of B vitamins. 

Yesterday I'd lost a pound and a half, but then this morning I'd gained two and a half back :frustrating:

So I'm right back in that stubborn zone I started in (though on the lowest end). Which isn't terrible considering that the focus was more on improving digestion and what not than weight loss, but I'm not where I want to be with that yet either.

I woke up looking like I had a little bit of a tan though, and I think it's because my circulation is better. Complexion looks really good. I wasn't bloated anymore either. And my cheekbones are back.

I pulled out the tape measure and I'm going to start keeping track of inches too, because I _looked_ smaller. I'm gonna start marking weight and inches each day on a wall calendar I have in my bathroom.

I started skin brushing today too for the lymphatic system and I just popped a Niacin pill and look like a tomato, lol. The good kind that makes you flush to hopefully release some excess histamine.



Meltedsorbet said:


> I also try to just listen to my body and try to imagine what it might need based on past experiences with foods and understanding of nutrition.


Yea, this usually works best for me too. It's how I'm going to approach working out. Gonna push off the elliptical a little longer since I've been lazy with the walking. The plan was to sorta just ease into it anyway, and that was just an avenue for doing that. I might do another massage again tomorrow to try to rev my engine some more lol. I've been going to the places where you have to get a membership, but get the first treatment for a discount...and then I just don't do the membership haha. 

I've been really tired though. Not even sluggish...just tired. But then I remember it was literally just a week ago today that I left a stressful job, so I guess I'm still recovering (seems so much longer ago than that).

Yesterday I finished the coconut milk latte and had the watermelon juice that I'd bought for dinner the night before but never drank for breakfast. Then I finished the broccoli dish from the day before as a second later breakfast (brunch?) It turned out the vegan restaurant was open after all, so I went for a late Easter lunch. I had these (good quality - not greasy) spring rolls. Got a vegan "roast" (mostly soy protein) with peppers, broccoli, onions and brown rice. I ate about half of it, and then I also got a slice of this vegan strawberry cake for dessert - made with soy yogurt and applesauce. (It was awesome). I ate about half of that too. Then I had the rest of it all for dinner (well, except for all of the rice, and some of the cakier parts of the cake - just threw that out). I had an Emergen-ZZZ in a water bottle to fall asleep.

I've been watching shows I never finished on Netflix, and something about that is satisfying going through old stuff. I stopped watching TV pretty much for a couple years, so I'm catching up. I'm on the last season of Parks and Rec right now. I think today I'm gonna make myself break out the free weights and do some toning exercises and stuff though while I watch.



Meltedsorbet said:


> I like the idea of the steamed broccoli fast though I hadn't heard of it--one of my favorite qualities of fasting and limiting foods is you don't really have to think about what to eat or cook for a while since it's so limited and planned. It's a nice mental break and focus on other things--I like the idea of organizing other things and letting them go as well.


I think I'm still gonna do it - but I'm planning for Thursday, Friday, Saturday now instead, after I do the Kombucha. I like to eat it with minced garlic, ground pepper, hot sauce and a little bit of cheese - but I'll just replace that out with vegan cheese (there's this one brand whose pepperjack isn't bad). Then maybe I'll make Sunday a restaurant day again and let myself have another piece of vegan cake 

I'm not sure what to do for that next week but I'll figure it out later. I think I'm gonna make the eleven hour (driving) trek to my hometown at some point in there, so that following weekend is something to look forward to as a reward.

The no drinking has been surprisingly easy. I haven't craved it either physically or mentally. I read parts of this book recently - "The Biology of Desire: Why Addiction is Not a Disease" - about how we wire and rewire our brains, the power of association, etc - and it was really helpful. I'll probably let myself drink that weekend I'm home if I want to, but then maybe when I do the two weeks of no carbs I'll try to go no sugar including alcohol too and give the no drinking another go.

I agree too about how there's something sort of relaxing about limiting foods. Plus, it puts you in a mind over matter place - which is a big part of weight loss. That self control, awareness, commitment to lifestyle.

So far today I've had two Kombucha's and I bought some lemons for lemon water too. I have powdered magnesium that I might add to water also.



Meltedsorbet said:


> I saw, among other things, gigantic sea-lions swirling around in the dark water below. The fish businesses usually throw out their old whatever stuff from tanks (maybe from oyster tanks?) into the water in the evening, and so the sea lions swarm around below to eat it, and to call for it in loud growl/barking noises. They are interesting in the day, but at night they seem like entirely different creatures with their dark, slick bodies reflecting the little light from moon or lamps. And they also look huge and powerful at night and up close, so I can see why they are named them sea 'lions.'
> 
> When I was looking off the dock, into the water that stretched into deep darkness, I heard a kind of clapping noise. There were at least two creatures, one of which I heard but could only see a slightly darker rippling in the water, and the other which would just kind of float its head out of the water without moving, and they did not seem like splashing sealions or seals, like the ones feeding closer to the shore. And were just hanging out in the same places for the most part. I wondered about the stories of mermaids and selkies, how they must seem. (And also aliens.) And after standing in the silence for some time just looking, and also wondering how silly and pointless it seems to be looking off into the darkness at a noise and thinking about selkies, the creature began making a knocking noise--like hitting two rocks together, out in the water. And I realized it was a sea otter opening a clam with a rock. It made me feel really good to think of them going about their lives so peacefully in the darkness and water, which seems so mysterious and threatening in some ways. One also began 'mewing' out in the more distant water somewhere.


I really enjoyed reading this  I've been feeling more open and in tune with nature and my surroundings again.


----------



## Veggie

Alright, so update. I left the stubborn two pound zone by actually gaining two more :frustrating: So I'm at plus two from where I started.

I did the Kombucha thing until about 8 pm that first night, and then I got vegan nachos. I was reading Tina Fey’s book and she kept talking about nachos and it was just really turning me on. Lol.

The next day the scale hadn’t moved at all and I got really frustrated and just said f it. (Though I have been eating healthy - mostly vegan still - binge could have been way worse). Whatever, I was committed for a solid week. It was good for strengthening mental resolve. More acute body awareness.

I feel better too. Lighter. Cleaner. Energy's back. And digestion did eventually improve too. I’m so hungry though. I was afraid that was going to happen. Focus on food makes me eat more. 

I’m still going to do the broccoli thing when I get home. It’s a small town, so it should be easier to stick to there since there aren’t many eat out options or food stores. There’s a track right up the street too.

I might do a fiber-herbal cleanse while I’m there too. I wanted to swear it off, but I’m impatient, and it’s been years since I did one. I picked one up at GNC and got a free month gym membership too, so that’s a plan for when I get back.

I'll probably weigh in again in a few days.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Since getting with my current BF of a year I've gained back all of the weight I lost like 2 years ago. I had been doing pilates 3-4 times a week, eating ridiculously healthy for a couple of months (like, from June 2014 until January 2015) and I had lost like 10 lbs and gained some lean muscle. I was just starting to obtain a slender physique with toned abs. My thighs were looking great, but I completely fell off the wagon when I met my BF...eh. 

I'm trying to decide on whether I want to get back on. I've been suffering from episodic depression (not sure if that's a thing) and really terrible emotional outbursts. I've just felt so unhappy with myself and I think exercising regularly again and incorporating a healthier lifestyle overall will make me feel so good about myself and life in general. It's just...sooo hard to get started. 

I have to buy a new blender for one because I make the fuck out of green smoothies.  Where to start..

At my skinniest (post workout)- Around 110-115lbs and a definite size 2 in pants, small in everything else. 

Now- I'm anywhere from 126-130 lbs and I can still fit in my pants fine but I can tell my toned abs have gone bye-bye. My bra size also went up, lol.


----------



## Kyora

So I've been trying for 6 years to go back to my original weight, i.e. weight I had before I spent a year abroad in Cambridge and Munich). 

I used to be 46 kg or 101,413 LBS for 1m60 or 5'2.
Then I went abroad and I put on weight... 62kg...
After this multilingual year, I went down to 55kg and was stuck there, sometimes going under but rarely...

Since last year, I've been trying (for me and my boyfriend) to lose weight, without doing a diet, just by eating less sugar. The result have just shown  I'm now 49.7 Kg  (I'm healthy, I've kept my curves)

I'm not skinny as some might think and I'm not unhealthy


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Original weight (24th March 2016) - 132 lb.
Current weight (13th April 2016) -127 lb
Goal - 103 lb 

I need to lose another 10 kg and gain muscles in order to pass my fitness test and join the marathon challenge.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Original weight (24th March 2016) - 132 lb.
Current wight (18th April 2016) -126 lb.
Goal - 103 lb.


----------



## MonieJ

My goal- 130-135
current-203
I plan on hittin the gym and track a lot this summer.
I cook and try not to eat ff so no I'm just gonna incorporate more veggies and fruit also water.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Original weight (24th March 2016) - 132 lb.
(18th April 2016) -126 lb.
Current weight - 127 lb
Goal - 103 lb.

Not really happy with it. The good news is that my body fat percentage has been reduced to 22 percent and my body seems a bit toned. At least I am healthy.


----------



## Vast Silence

Height: 5ft8in 
Current Weight: 175 lbs

Goal: 155lbs

Deadline: June 20th


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Original weight (24th March 2016) - 132 lb.
(18th April 2016) -126 lb.
Current weight - 124 lb
Goal - 103 lb.

Within a month I've lost 2 lb. From personal observation, this is the standard rate of which I've been going. All I need is to gain muscle strengths.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Original weight (24th March 2016) - 132 lb.
(18th April 2016) -126 lb.
Current weight - 122 lb
Goal - 103 lb.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Original weight (24th March 2016) - 132 lb.
(18th April 2016) -126 lb.
Current weight - 119 lb
Goal - 103 lb.


----------



## Doccium

Original weight (October 2015): 220 lbs
Current weight: 165 lbs
Goal: 149 lbs


----------



## Sylarz

May as well add my modest success here. I lost 14kg. (6'2). Looking to lose another 10.


----------



## Crimson Ash

It's such a great feeling to look in the mirror and instead of thinking "what a fat ugly pos you are" and instead being like 

"damn would actually bang 10/10"

Or for that matter digging out a t shirt about 5 years old and putting in on and noticing it doesn't cling tightly to the body in a restrictive fashion anymore and just sits comfortably across it.

I started this journey around 2 years ago to coincide with my moving. It's only in the last 4 months or so that I fully dedicated myself to building muscle and training properly.

Persistence is key alongside not being too hard on myself for indulging on occasion and maintain a relatively healthy diet with proper portion control.

I stopped checking my weight now and I have never counted calorie intake.

If I'm hungry I eat just enough to satiate it. If I'm craving I go for it instead of suppressing it. That way I won't overindulge later.

I stopped being paranoid about missing a workout day. Just try as best as possible to get in the 5-6 days a week session.

So happy I did this as not only has it helped my physical health but it positively effects my emotional health as well.


----------



## Penny

I started using myfitnesspal.com and tracking calories and exercise with it. lost 4 pounds and an inch around my waist so far. it's been like a couple weeks so i think I am doing good. haven't been logging in the past few days. better get back on there. what a difference a little exercise makes in your calorie count. been swimming, walking and riding my stationary bike. should really go on it more and for longer.


----------



## TricoFeathers

I started around August of last year riding my bike to work (six miles round trip, with hills) and cutting back on bad food. I'm 5'5" ish, was 186.7 pounds. I got down to 179 and some change, then had to get surgery on an ingrown nail in October. Kept having problems with it but it's finally hopefully healed. I started the new year at 176.6 and I added the free 4 week challenge by Jump Rope Dudes to my bike riding. I'll post an update in February when I finish it. I've started to really love how jumping rope makes me feel, especially blended with calisthenics. Best workout for me, hands down, I look forward to it and I'm disappointed when it's over, no matter how tired I am after. I'm ordering their nutrition guide next time I get paid but mostly I've been working on better portions, more veggies, more water, and don't stress.


----------



## jamaix

Started working out regularly at the gym and watching what I ate last year. I had been putting on a pound or two each year and that adds up when you're my age. (55) Went from a ladies size 14 down to a size 4. Some 4's are now a bit big. The weight loss coupled with going to the gym and having a pretty physical job has helped me feel so much better. I pretty much have sore and achy muscles all the time, but it's worth it. I feel so much better about myself now.


----------

